# Illuminati und andere Verschwörungen



## Shinar (29. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Nächstens erscheint ja der Illuminatifilm (Link). 

Passend zu dem frage ich mal in die Runde, was ihr von Verschwörungstheorien haltet. Glaubt ihr an so genannte "Schattenmächte" und wenn ja, an welche konkret? 
Gibt es die Illuminati immer noch und haben in dem einen oder anderem Ereignis die Finger mit im Spiel?

Dann kann die Diskussion ja beginnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


Ich bin auf jeden Fall fasziniert von Verschwörungstheorien, weil sie sich sehr interessant anhören. Es gibt viele offene Fragen bei einigen Ereignissen und das gewisse Leute im Hintergrund ihre Stricke ziehen, halte ich für gut möglich. Auf der anderen Seite ist es relativ einfach, eine Verschwörungstheorie aufzustellen und hinter jeder ungeklärten Frage eine Verschwörung zu sehen...

Würde mich aber trotzdem interessieren, ob es die Illuminatis noch gibt oder ob sie definitv "ausgestorben" sind.


----------



## Night falls (29. April 2009)

Ob ich daran glaube? Nein
Was ich davon halte? Die Affen die daran glauben unterhalten mich königlich. Sehr viele lustige Dinge die ich bereits sehen durfte wären mir ohne Verschwörungstheoretiker vorenthalten worden.


----------



## Zonalar (29. April 2009)

Mmmh... ein gewisses Mass an gesunder Kritik und Zweifel sollte ein Mensch mitbringen. Egal worum es geht. 
Ich denke schon, dass es Männer gibt, die im Schatten ihre Fäden ziehen...
aber nicht bei jeder Katastrophe.


----------



## FermiParadoxon (29. April 2009)

Ich glaube an die Illuminati, an den Tempelritter-Orden in der heutigen Zeit (uh, ich sollte Baphomets Fluch weiterspielen...), an Uri Geller und daran, dass man an Fliegen kleine Flugzeuge binden kann, die sie dann durch die Luft  ziehen können. 
Und wehe einer behauptet das Gegenteil.


----------



## Thront (29. April 2009)

es gibt die wow´ler - hab gehört mittlerweile schon über 11 millionen... und sie haben waffen... epische waffen....


----------



## LordofDemons (30. April 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> es gibt die wow´ler - hab gehört mittlerweile schon über 11 millionen... und sie haben waffen... epische waffen....


made my morning


----------



## mayaku (30. April 2009)

"Nur weil Du nicht paranoid bist, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass sie nicht hinter Dir her sind!"

Ich denke auch, dass man ruhig etwas misstrauischer gegenüber Autoritäten sein sollte...oder sein muss.
Aber Illuminati und Area 52 sind eher gute Unterhaltung als ernst zunehmende Fakten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (30. April 2009)

das mit den Illuminati und diesen ganzen "Verschwörungstheorien" sind Hirngespinste und frei erfunden,aber der Ausdruck Schattenmächte ist in abgeschwächter Form durchaus verwendbar,denn wer glaubt das z.B. Obama die alleinige Macht in der USA hat,soll ruhig weiter träumen.in den USA ist der Senat die eigentliche Staatsmacht.Obama hat zwar den Schlüssel zu den Kernwaffen,aber ansonsten ist er mehr Galleonsfigur als Kapitän des schwankenden Schiffes...genauso kann man das auf andere Länder münzen,wo Großkonzerne und Lobbies die Politik mehr als nur mitbestimmen.denn wie sagt man so schön:Geld regiert die Welt...nicht mehr und nicht weniger...


----------



## Mr_Multikill (30. April 2009)

mayaku schrieb:


> "Nur weil Du nicht paranoid bist, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass sie nicht hinter Dir her sind!"
> 
> Ich denke auch, dass man ruhig etwas misstrauischer gegenüber Autoritäten sein sollte...oder sein muss.
> Aber Illuminati und Area 52 sind eher gute Unterhaltung als ernst zunehmende Fakten
> ...


natürlich is Area 52 gute unterhaltung, steht ja auch in Nethersturm und hat n paar schöne Quests 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. April 2009)

illuminati najo einfach gesagt denke ich das sind ein papar freaks im mittelalter gewesen .. punkt schluss aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


area 52 ist sperrgebiet und dort werden forschungen betrieben. glaube nicht das diese aliens oder mutanten oder was auch immer in comic xy vorkommt haben ;D

nunja ich bin ein mensch ich glaube nur dem was ich auch mit meinen augen sehe. und wenn ich nen typ in nem ritterkostüm sehen würd ich mich eher schlapp lachen als zu denken OH ein Illuminati waaaa


----------



## Scrätcher (30. April 2009)

mayaku schrieb:


> "Nur weil Du nicht paranoid bist, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass sie nicht hinter Dir her sind!"



Als alter "Buffedilluminat" kann ich dir versichern, dass es sowas wie Illuminaten nicht gibt und das Gerücht um sie, nur dem Zweck dient, das ein paar Leute im Hintergrund deine Handlungsweisen damit manipulieren!^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (30. April 2009)

Es gab auch die Illuminati in WoW! 

Aber die haben sich aufgelöst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (30. April 2009)

Illuminaten nein. Schattenmächte jein. Lobbys ja. 

Es haben die Lobbys die Macht und das Sagen, die das meiste Geld haben und die, die davon profitieren, dass das auch so bleibt. Pharma-Lobby, Ölkonzerne, Fleischindustrie, Waffenmärkte, etc. Und das wirkt sich mehr oder weniger auch auf die Staaten und deren Handlungen und Gesetzgebungen aus.

Und wer hinter diesen Lobbys steht ... Wer weiß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wizzle (30. April 2009)

Ich glaube das die Usa auch sowas wie geheime Machthaber haben.
Seltsamerweise muss man, wenn man in den Usa was werden will, an Eliteunis besonderen Bruderschaften angehören. Nun können die "Brüder" einen von ihnen Finanziell unterstüzen damit er Presi wird, und im gegenzug boxt er dann Gesetze durch,führt Kriege, die seinen Brüdern bei ihren Geschäften helfen. Ich glaube mehr das es finanzielle Interessen geht und nicht um irgendwelche Idelogien geht(Iluminati+Freimaurer(vs Kirche) Patriots(für the Bosss Ideen^^)


Aiman und Tom werden sie schon kreigen (wobei sie selbst bestimmt Mitglieder sind und uns an der Nase rumführen)^^


----------



## shadow24 (30. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> area 52 ist sperrgebiet und dort werden forschungen betrieben. glaube nicht das diese aliens oder mutanten oder was auch immer in comic xy vorkommt haben ;D


das ist Area *51...*ihr zockt alle zu viel wow))))


----------



## Zonalar (30. April 2009)

Ich hab mich auch schon gewundert warum alle Area 52 schreiben... Da können wohl ein paar Menschen nicht mehr zwischen WoW und Wirklichkeit unterscheiden^^


----------



## Davatar (30. April 2009)

Ich glaube durchaus an "andere Verschwörungen". Wenn meine zukünftige Mafia die Weltherrschaft an sich gerissen hat und überall nur noch meine Zigaretten und mein Vodka geraucht und getrunken werden könnt Ihr auch dran glauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten halt ichs so: die Thematik ist sehr interessant, wer jedoch anfällig für Verschwörungstheorien ist sollte sich weeeeeeit davon entfernen um nicht total paranoid zu werden und durchzudrehen.
Übrigens, schaut mal was ich im Präsidentenpalast an der Decke über dem Empfangsstuhl des Regenten gesehen hab (echte Aufnahme von mir, keine Fälschung):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (30. April 2009)

Tatsache ist, dass es den Illuminaten-Orden gab, genauso wie die Freimaurer. Ob diese beiden "Organisationen" immer noch bestehen, keine Ahnung. 

@ Night falls: jemanden gleich als Affen zu betiteln, nur weil er an sowas glaubt, ist ziemlich ... mhm ... unhöflich und sagt eine Menge über deinen Charakter aus. Aber darum geht es in diesem Thread nicht.

Ich persönlich hadere immer mit mir, ob ich der Verschwörungstheorie in Sachen 11. September glauben schenken soll oder nicht. Oder aber, ob es tatsächtlich mal einen weiblichen Papst bzw. Päpstin gab :-)

Ich bin der gleichen Meinung wie der Threadersteller: Verschwörungstheroien sind interessant und hören sich interessant an :-)


----------



## Night falls (30. April 2009)

> @ Night falls: jemanden gleich als Affen zu betiteln, nur weil er an sowas glaubt, ist ziemlich ... mhm ... unhöflich und sagt eine Menge über deinen Charakter aus. Aber darum geht es in diesem Thread nicht.



Haste super erkannt, Herr Freud!


----------



## spectrumizer (30. April 2009)

Minati schrieb:


> @ Night falls: jemanden gleich als Affen zu betiteln, nur weil er an sowas glaubt, ist ziemlich ... mhm ... unhöflich und sagt eine Menge über deinen Charakter aus.


Naja, lass ihn doch. Ignoranz ist auch 'ne Art von Selbstschutz. Und das ist das Recht von jedem. Dann lieber so, als jeden Scheiss sofort zu glauben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (30. April 2009)




----------



## Devoran (30. April 2009)

fnord


----------



## Das Affenmensch (1. Mai 2009)

Muss man dazu noch etwas sagen?


Amerikas KZ


Wozu all diese Leichensäcke?


Chemtrails!Die Gefahr über unseren Köpfen in unserer Luft

Wusstet ihr,dass das Flourid in unserem Salz und Zahnpasten pures Gift ist?
Klick

Warum werden wir vergiftet?
Ganz einfach:
Die Menschheit ist wie ein Virus,Parasit.
Es gibt zuviele von uns (5-7 mrd.).
Die Weltbevölkerung muss um 80% gesenkt werden,um unsere Erde zu schützen,und den Hunger auszurotten.

Big Things will happen!

Klick


----------



## Night falls (1. Mai 2009)

Nimm doch noch Reptoiden in dein Portfolio auf:

Klick

Ich hab mal gehört wenn man nen 1-Dollar-Schein 10mal faltet, verbrennt und dann aus der Asche die Worte "Bush did 9/11" legt, steht da "Bush did 9/11". Ich frag mich ob das stimmt - hast du da vllt auch einen link zu?


----------



## sTereoType (1. Mai 2009)

500 mrd menschen xD
die dunkelziffer ist doch bestimtm größer oder äffchen? da leben doch bestimtm noch ein paar billionen im untergund

den begriff lethale dosis kennst du wohl auch nicht oder?
alles ist giftig, aber die menge machts


----------



## Zonalar (1. Mai 2009)

Also ich denke immernoch das die Anzahl der Menschen so um die 7 Milliarden liegt, und nicht 5000 Milliarden... haste vllt was vergessen hinzuschreiben oder was?


----------



## Das Affenmensch (1. Mai 2009)

Argh,jo stimmt-es sind 5-7 Mrd...


----------



## Gored (1. Mai 2009)

ich glaube an nicht eine einzige verschwörungstheorie ausser der bielefeld-theorie :

http://fsinfo.noone.org/~abe/mirrors/bielefeld.html   (klickt ruhig, direkt danach hab ich von jedem von euch seine wow-account daten, bank-pin +schugrößer der oma  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Zonalar (1. Mai 2009)

Bielefeld... diesen Namen habe ich tatsächlich schon mal gehört...


----------



## Terrorsatan (1. Mai 2009)

Ganz ehrlich affe... man kanns mit den Verschwörungstheorien auch übertreiben.
Ich wette du hockst daheim in deiner Kammer mitm Alufolienhut auffm Kopp und denkst dir tolle sachen aus ...

Vielleicht mags ja stimmen, und wir werden alle morgen an Flourid sterben, vielleicht aber auch nicht, und ein Meteor löscht uns aus, vielleicht kommt ja auch die Sinnflut ein zweites mal   wer kann das schon sagen.

Aber eins kann ich dir sagen, und zwar zum Thema Letalität von egal welchen Stoffen.
Es kommt immer auf die Dosis an.
Man kann an Zucker, Salz, Wasser, ..., usw... sterben, aber halt!
Darf ich jetzt kein Zucker, Salz oder Wasser mehr zu mir nehmen?
Darf ich meine Zähne nicht mehr putzen?
Doch!

Denn es kommt immer nur auf die Dosis an.
Mag ja sein, dass Flourid schädlich ist, aber Wasser ist es auch... oder Sonnenlicht.

so kann man das den ganzen Tag fortführen.

just my 2 cents.

mfg Terror


----------



## Das Affenmensch (1. Mai 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich affe... man kanns mit den Verschwörungstheorien auch übertreiben.
> Ich wette du hockst daheim in deiner Kammer mitm Alufolienhut auffm Kopp und denkst dir tolle sachen aus ...



Wette verloren!

Nur weil ich hier ein paar Theorien aufgelistet habe,heißt das noch lange nicht,dass daran selber glaube.

Let me entertain you oder why so serious?!

Aber manche Dinge in Welt laufen verkehrt und sind mehr als ein RTL-Aktuell/Bild-Blick wert!


----------



## Night falls (1. Mai 2009)

> Nur weil ich hier ein paar Theorien aufgelistet habe,heißt das noch lange nicht,dass daran selber glaube.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (1. Mai 2009)

Bielefeld... diesen Namen habe ich tatsächlich schon mal gehört... 



Öhmmm  vl weils Ort in meiner Nähe ist     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (1. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Ich hab mal gehört wenn man nen 1-Dollar-Schein 10mal faltet, verbrennt und dann aus der Asche die Worte "Bush did 9/11" legt, steht da "Bush did 9/11". Ich frag mich ob das stimmt - hast du da vllt auch einen link zu?



OMG! Du hast Recht! Inside Job!!1!elf!!


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (1. Mai 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> es gibt die wow´ler - hab gehört mittlerweile schon über 11 millionen... und sie haben waffen... epische waffen....



OH MEIN GOTT BRINGT DIE LEGENDARYS IN SICHERHEIT!!!11eisneinself
Made my day xD


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (2. Mai 2009)

Die Sache mit dem Dollar hat mich darauf gebracht mal unsere Währung genauer anzuschauen.

Kurze Zeit später habe ich mich gefragt wie ich so etwas offensichtliches nicht schon vorher gesehen habe.
Auf den Euro und Cent Stücken sieht man eindeutig Strahlen die Europa aufspiessen und auf jedem dieser Strahlen ist ein Stern zu sehen. Was bedeutet das? Kontrolieren uns Ausserirdische mit irgendwelchen Gedankenstrahlen? Fallen uns die Sterne auf den Kopf?
Meine Theorie dazu sieht aber anders aus. Alle Welt sieht nach Westen, ich habe mal einen Blick nach Osten gewagt.
Wer hat in den letzten Jahren sein Raumfahrtprogramm vorangetrieben? Wo ist der SARS-Virus zuerst aufgetreten? Woher kam die Vogelgrippe? Wer hat biologische Kampfstoffe in Milchprodukten getestet? Und was ergibt die Bezeichnung der Schweinegrippe, H1N1, wenn man die erste Eins mit dem dazugehörigen Buchstaben des Alphabets ersetzt? Richtig - HAN1. Wie die Han-Chinesen, die über 1/7 der Weltbevölkerung ausmachen. Die zweite Eins deutet nur auf die erste Stufe eines perfiden Plans zur Weltherrschaft hin.

Und sagt nicht ich hätte euch nicht gewarnt, wenn ihr euren Namen in Chang umbenennen müsst, während ihr von Kontrollsatelliten gesteuert werdet.




kleiner Zusatz: Möglicherweise bedienen Verschwörungstheorien ähnliche Bedürfnisse wie Religion. Man möchte glauben, dass all der Mist der auf der welt passiert irgendwie einen Sinn und Zweck erfüllen, selbst wenn diese bösartig sind. Außerdem gäbe es dann ja die Möglichkeit, alles zum Besseren  zuwenden. Man muss nur die Verschwörer irgendwie beseitigen. Das würde mit dem Zufall nicht so einfach gehen.


----------



## sTereoType (2. Mai 2009)

ich hab auch was schockierendes bei ms word entdeckt bezüglich des 11ten septembers.
gib mal bei ms word "Q11 NY" (ohne "") ein. markier es dann und änder die schriftart in wingdings.
Q11 NY ist dabei die flugnummer eines der beiden Flugzeuge das damals in die twintowers krachte.
das funktioniert auch schon mit dem ersten word was wingdings als schriftart hatte.
das kann nur eins bedeuten, Microsoft steckt hinter allem xD

edit: verschrieben, es war Q33 NY dann kommt auch das richtige raus.

edit2: 



Spoiler



das äffchen so schnell auf den hoax einsteigt und nichtmal recherchiert ob es wirklich die flugnummer ist , zeigt doch nur wie gern er doch gegen jeden fakt an solchen mist glauben will. gegen sturrheit wächst halt kein kraut


----------



## Das Affenmensch (2. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ich hab auch was schockierendes bei ms word entdeckt bezüglich des 11ten septembers.
> gib mal bei ms word "Q11 NY" (ohne "") ein. markier es dann und änder die schriftart in wingdings.
> Q11 NY ist dabei die flugnummer eines der beiden Flugzeuge das damals in die twintowers krachte.
> das funktioniert auch schon mit dem ersten word was wingdings als schriftart hatte.
> das kann nur eins bedeuten, Microsoft steckt hinter allem xD



Was ist daran so lustig?

Natürlich sind das alles "Zufälle"... -.-'


----------



## Zonalar (2. Mai 2009)

Ich habe gestern, also am 1. Mai, was in der "Aargauer Zeitung" gelesen. Es ist nicht der genaue Wortlaut, doch so habe ich es im Kopf, nachdem ich es mehrere Male durchgelesen habe, um zu verstehen, was die Zeilen aussagten:

----------

In New York ist eine der beiden Jumbojets, die Boeing-747 im Tiefflug - in Begleitung von 2 Kampfjets der Airforce One - über New York geflogen. Als Grund wurden Fotoaufnahmen angegeben. Die Menschen wurden schmerzlich an den 9/11 erinnert und schieben Panik, das Flugzeug würde jezz irgenwo reinfliegen. Die Menschen rannten (teils unter Tränen) vom Flugzeug weg und mehrere Bürogebäude wurden evakuiert. 
Fraglich war, warum der Bürgermeister, nach eigenener Aussage in der Zeitung, nichts davon wusste (sonst hätte er es verhindert) und Präsident Obama auch wütend war, das sowas passierte (also wusste er auch nichts davon).

Momentan klärt man die Frage, warum man diesen Einsatz, als geheim eingestuft wurde. Die FAA(nicht sicher, ob sie FAA oder WAA hiessen..., aufjedenfall der Flugzeugverband) hatte zudem den Medien verboten, die Bevölkerung im Vorfeld darüber zu informieren, das sowas geschehen würde.

Das weisse Haus hatte sich offiziell dafür entschuldigt.
--------

Also im Endeffekt war eine Boeing-747 (die es nur zweimal gibt) und zwei Kampfjets der Airforce One im Tiefflug über New York, um Fotoaufnahmen zu machen. Der Präsident, sowie der Bürgermeister New Yorks (Michael Bloomberg, is mir gerade wieder eingefallen^^) wussten nichts davon, und das ganze wurde als geheim eingestuft. Die Medien durften nichts darüber berichten -  also, vor dem Flug- weil es die Flugbehörde verboten hatte.


Hier kommen einige Ungereimtheiten ans Licht...


----------



## Rednoez (2. Mai 2009)

Jeder,der sich für das Thema interessiert,sollte mal www.allmystery.de auschecken.

Bin dort auch aktiv,aber nur im Menschlich-Psychologischen Forum.Diese ganzen Verschwörungsgeschichten werden mir zu fad.^^


----------



## Thrawns (2. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Also im Endeffekt war eine Boeing-747 (die es nur zweimal gibt) und zwei Kampfjets der Airforce One im Tiefflug über New York, um Fotoaufnahmen zu machen. Der Präsident, sowie der Bürgermeister New Yorks (Michael Bloomberg, is mir gerade wieder eingefallen^^) wussten nichts davon, und das ganze wurde als geheim eingestuft. Die Medien durften nichts darüber berichten -  also, vor dem Flug- weil es die Flugbehörde verboten hatte.



Und? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. Mai 2009)

Das ist ein Angriff von aus dem Untergrund operierenden kleinen grünen Männchen !
Man nennt sie auch Spinner !
Sie sind überall, und man kann sie nur schwer von anderen, normalen Menschen unterscheiden.
Ihr Leben dient nur dem großen Plan, irgendwann, in nicht allzu ferner Zeit die Weltherrschaft an sich zu reißen.
Sie kommen nahezu in jedem Land und/oder Planeten vor, und sind alle durch ein neurales Netzwerk( made by MS ) verbunden um so ihren Plan durchzuführen.
Auffällig ist auch die grüne Färbung ihren Genitalbereichs, die erstaunliche ähnlichkeit mit den Dollarnoten aufweist.

Ich sage euch, es dauert nicht mehr lang, bis die US-Regierung mit diesen Fakten an die Öffentlichkeit geht.
Und dann werden wir uns alle noch in die Zeit zurückwünschen, wo es keine bösen Rechenmaschienen und Zwischennetze gab !

Betet zu Gott, Buddha oder von mir aus Spongebob( tolle Simpsons-Folge ;D ), es wird euch nichts helfen.
Sie werden kommen, und wenn es soweit ist, kann sie nichts aufhalten.

Doch halt!
Eine möglichkeit besteht.
Aufklärung!
Werden die grünen Männchen mit echtem, reinem, wissentschafftlich geprüftem Wissen konfrontiert, werden sie vom neuralen Netzwerk getrennt, und somit wieder zu guten, rechtschaffenden Bürgern.

so, das passiert wenn mir langweilig is ;D
mfg Terror

Edit2 : Benji den thread kann man nicht ins Lächerliche ziehen, er ist es bereits !
Vorallem wenn der Affe noch seine unqualifizierte Meinung verbreitet


----------



## Zonalar (2. Mai 2009)

geh Warcraft III spielen, wenns dir langweilig is, oder les ein Buch. Aber zieh den Thread nicht ins lächerliche, was hier der eine oder andere schon versucht...

Edit: 





> Und? dunno.gif



Was soll denn diese Ganze Geheimnisskrämerei,w enn sie nur Photos von der Stadt machen wollten? Warum brauchen sie 2 Kampfjets (der Airforce One?) und warum ein Jumbojet, für die Aufnahmen?

Ich wollt euch nur informieren, und nicht in irgendeine absurde Verschwörungstheorie verfallen.
(Es gibt absurde Theorien und legitime Theorien!)


----------



## Night falls (3. Mai 2009)

> geh Warcraft III spielen, wenns dir langweilig is, oder les ein Buch. Aber zieh den Thread nicht ins lächerliche, was hier der eine oder andere schon versucht...



Don't mess with the Benjamin Blümchen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

"stop call me benjamin Blümchen or i come to you... silent and serious."


----------



## Thrawns (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Was soll denn diese Ganze Geheimnisskrämerei,w enn sie nur Photos von der Stadt machen wollten? Warum brauchen sie 2 Kampfjets (der Airforce One?) und warum ein Jumbojet, für die Aufnahmen?


Ich wüsste nicht, dass sie Fotos von der Stadt gemacht haben. Habe zumindest nichts konkretes dazu gelesen. Nur, dass Fotos für's Pentagon gemacht werden sollten. Vielleicht ja auch einfach schön in Szene gesetzte Fotos der Air Force One? Die Kampfjets schlicht als Fotomaschine oder Begleitschutz. Geheimniskrämerei kann auch einfach der Sicherheit dienen. So ein Air Force One Abschuss kommt in bestimmten Ländern gut an! 

Wie gesagt: viele konkrete Infos gibt es dazu ja nicht gerade. Viel mehr scheint das ganze infotechnisch doof gelaufen. Aber man kann die Schattenmänner  natürlich auch überall sehen ...  wahrscheinlich wurde für 9/11² geprobt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (3. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Was soll denn diese Ganze Geheimnisskrämerei,w enn sie nur Photos von der Stadt machen wollten? Warum brauchen sie 2 Kampfjets (der Airforce One?) und warum ein Jumbojet, für die Aufnahmen?



Es handelte sich um eine Air Force One 747-Boing (es gibt 2 Air Force One's, nicht wie von vielen angenommen nur eine) und 2 kampfflugzeugen. Ziel des Ganzen war, ein Foto der Air Force One vor der freiheitsstatue zu machen, um so das alte Bild der Air Force One auf der Website des weissen Haus, das das Flugzeug vor dem Mount rushmore zeigt, zu ersetzen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Leider hatte der verantworliche über dieses Vorhaben "vergessen" die Bevölkerung New York's informieren zu lassen, denn dann wäre das ganze nicht so schlimm gewesen. Hier das statement des verantwortlichen, Louis Caldera, Director White house Military Office, zum Vorfall: "Last week, I approved a mission over New York. I take responsibility for that decision. While federal authorities took the proper steps to notify state and local authorities in New York and New Jersey, it’s clear that the mission created confusion and disruption. I apologize and take responsibility for any distress that flight caused."


Quellen:http://www.whitehouse.gov/about/air_force_one/
http://www.whitehouse.gov/the_press_office...-over-New-York/
http://www.whitehouse.gov/the_press_office...icials-4-28-09/


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)

Vielen Dank für deine Zeit und die Aufklärung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (3. Mai 2009)

nice job dalai

p.s würdest du mir zu liebe deinen ava ändern?^^ jedesmal wenn ich ne seite öffne wo dein ava angezeigt wird, sagt mir mein explorer auf einer sonderseite das dein ava von einer als virus verteilenden seite stammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (4. Mai 2009)

Hier ein Bericht auf SPON zum Thema Verschwörungstheorien zur "Schweinegrippe": http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/natur/0...,622543,00.html


----------



## vickie (15. Mai 2009)

Das es die Illuminti gab ist bewiesen.
Goethe war zum Beispiel Mitglied bei den Illuminaten.
Man darf sich natürlich nicht auf die Fakten oder bzw Geschichten von Dan Browm verlassen die er im Buch wiedergibt.
Die Illuminaten waren weniger in Italien vertreten. Der Aufenthaltsort mit den meisten Illuminaten war Deutschland.
Und für alle die es nicht wissen, die Illuminaten waren eine Vereinigung von Wissenschaftlern / Erfindern die meinten das Wissenschaft und Kirche zusammen passt / passen kann  und das, dass eine, dass andere nicht ausschließt.

Zum Thema Film....
Jeder der das Buch gelesen hat wird vom Film, so wie ich, sehr Endtäuscht sein.
Es ist nur die Grundstory vorhanden und viele wichtige Faktoren wurden schlicht einfach geändert.

Fazit von mir zu dem Film:
Gut für Leute die das Buch nicht gelesen haben aber eine blanke Endtäuschung für Leute die das Buch kennen.
Schade ein sehr gutes Buch so schlecht in einem Film unter zu bringen.


----------



## dragon1 (15. Mai 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Naja, lass ihn doch. Ignoranz ist auch 'ne Art von Selbstschutz. Und das ist das Recht von jedem. Dann lieber so, als jeden Scheiss sofort zu glauben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nein, sollen diejenigen glauben was se wollen, immernoch be4sser als leute die mit beleidigungen um sich werfen.
aber das der typ assozial ist sah man schon beim letzten thema "Mobbing"


----------



## Scrätcher (15. Mai 2009)

Bin ich vorhin mal drüber gestolpert:

Interview Süddeutsche Zeitung & Rockefeller:

"SZ: Manche halten Bilderberg für eine Weltverschwörung. Was machen Sie eigentlich dabei?

Rockefeller: Das mit der Verschwörung ist kompletter Unsinn. Wir sitzen zusammen und diskutieren. Bilderberg ist eine Gruppe von Leuten, die sich um die Welt Gedanken machen und glauben, dass der Privatsektor eine wichtige Rolle dabei spielen kann, die Zeitläufte besser zu verstehen. Wir haben niemals versucht, Regierungen zu beeinflussen. "

Quelle: http://www.sueddeutsche.de/finanzen/870/300868/text/6/

Puh! Da bin aber beruhigt wenn alles in Ordnung ist! Und ich hab mir schon Gedanken gemacht weil es meist nie was gute ist, was im verborgenen beschlossen wird! 

Aber wenn sie ausländische Staatsleute und reiche Privatleute "nur" jedes Jahr treffen um sich Gedanken zu machen ist ja alles im loot!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (23. Juni 2009)

Neuste Verschwörungstheorie:

Die Amerikanische Regierung hat im Iran einen Bürgerkrieg angestachelt um einen Umsturz zu ermöglichen. Nach dem Umsturz wird eine neue Regierung eingesetzt und die Atomwaffen verschwinden auf kuriose Weise und/oder werden als Zeichen des guten Willens der neuen Regierung zerstört. Somit erspart man sich einen Krieg in dem man mit Atomwaffen als Antwort rechnen müsste.

Es darf spekuliert werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (23. Juni 2009)

warum will die USA einen Krieg im Iran verhindern ?
Die wollen doch erst recht dahin.

Wahrscheinlicher : Bürgerkrieg ( bisher nur Demos ) --> Aufstände werden blutig niedergeschlagen --> USA tritt als Weltpolizei auf und krallt sich die Ölvorkommen.


----------



## MoK (17. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Bin ich vorhin mal drüber gestolpert:
> 
> Interview Süddeutsche Zeitung & Rockefeller:
> 
> ...




habe mal ein gutes zitat von Henry Kissinger gelesen nur leider find ich das im netz nicht

er bedankt sich für die 40 jahre stillschweigen der presse und wie es dieses stillschweigen ermöglicht ihnen ihre pläne umzusetzen die sonst bei licht durch die öffentlichkeit verdorrt werden....


Könnte mir auch vorstellen das sie dort einen putsch versuchen
das öffentliche ansehn der usa is zu sehr im popex als das sie sich das leisten könnten groß durch die welt zu tingeln und länder zu "demokratisieren"

das sollte sich jeder mal zur gemüte führen....
Die Welt der möglichkeiten wird nur begrenzt durch unsere vorstellungskraft....

viele können sich nich vorstellen wozu regierungen (bzw die männer dahinter)fähig sein können wenn es für ihre zwecke is.....
vielleicht wollen sie es auch nicht... weil es einfacherr ist in einer heilen welt zu leben als in einer die Handlungsbedarf benötigt.... 

Wir müssen uns vor augen halten das die zeiten wo es um geld ging vorbei sind....
heute geht es um macht
Henry Kissinger sagte selbst "Macht ist das stärkste Aphrodisiakum


----------



## Falathrim (17. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Aber wenn sie ausländische Staatsleute und reiche Privatleute "nur" jedes Jahr treffen um sich Gedanken zu machen ist ja alles im loot!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Stimmt, wenn man einen Raid auf die Wirtschaftsbosse dieser Welt macht, droppen die sicherlich massig wertvolle Items, und übelst viel Gold :>


----------



## Scrätcher (17. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Stimmt, wenn man einen Raid auf die Wirtschaftsbosse dieser Welt macht, droppen die sicherlich massig wertvolle Items, und übelst viel Gold :>



Ich nehme dein Ignoranz mal wieder zum Anlass auf das eigentliche Thema zurückzukehren bevor hier gleich Davatar durchrennt und schimpft, dass auch dieser Thread geschlossen werden sollte, weil er mit dem eigentlichen Thema nix mehr zu tun hat!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was bedeutet denn: Geheim?

Was ist der Sinn so einer Aktion? Ich würde mal sagen "Geheim" kann man wohl am besten mit:

"eine Handlung, Wissen oder eine Sache soll einem bestimmten Personenkreis nicht zugänglich gemacht werden." beschreiben.

Also wissen wir schonmal es "grenzt" einen Personenkreis aus. Dies kann man tun in dem dieser Personenkreis kein Anrecht darauf hat zu erfahren was dort abläuft oder in dem man es allgemein vor der Öffentlichkeit geheim hält. Um sicher zu gehen dass dieser Personenkreis nicht durch Dritte informiert wird.

Beliebt z.B. beim Millitär. Die Öffentlichkeit wird über bestimmte Angaben nicht unterrichtet damit keine Dritte an diese Informationen kommen könnten und dies gegen die Millitärische Struktur nutzen könnten. (aber ich denke das weiß jeder....)

Also gibt es Geheimnisse um die eigene Existenz zu schützen. 

Ein nicht-staatliches Beispiel wären die Wiederstandskämpfer im 2ten Weltkrieg die aus Angst vor Hinrichtung im geheimen operierten. Da sie in dem System ihre freie Meinung nicht kund tun durften und absolut gegen die Maßnahmen des Staates waren mußte sie sich verstecken.

Oder eben die Illuminaten die Angst davor hatten von der Kirche wegen ihren wissenschaftlichen Gedanken verfolgt zu werden.

Dann gibt es aber auch noch die andere Form von "Geheim" in der eben nicht die Existenzangst sondern der eigene Vorteil im Vordergrund steht.

Und genau da fängt das Problem an! Eine Person die wichtige Informationen besitzt sie aber nicht weitergibt kann somit einen taktischen Vorteil gewinnen. Oder sie streut absichtlich Fehlinformationen mit dem selben Ergebnis.

Dementsprechend sollte es schon einen Grund geben wenn etwas als Geheim eingestuft wird. Im Falle eines Staates kann das nur sein: Um die Bevölkerung zu schützen (wie beim Millitär z.B.) oder eine Massenpanik zu vermeiden.

Also wenn sich dann jemand im Geheimen trifft, muß es dafür einen drifftigen Grund geben warum er das tut. 

- Ist seine Existenz bedroht? Ich würde mal sagen, sowas sollte und dürfte in Deutschland, Amerika usw nicht mehr vorkommen! 

- Ist es zum Schutz der Öffentlichkeit? Und da überlegen wir kurz: Politiker und Wirtschaftsbosse! Politiker würde man ja noch verstehen, wenn diese sich nicht offiziell sowieso treffen würden. Aber Wirtschaftsbosse bedeutet: Es sind wirtschaftliche und politische Aspekte die zum tragen kommen und dementsprechend darf man natürlich fragen: Warum sprechen da nicht unsere Volksvertreter drüber? Inwiefern darf da ein Wirtschaftsboss "mitmischen?"
Wenn es denn da etwas gibt das "Geheim" ist warum? Sind das nicht eigentlich wichtige entscheidungen die wir wissen sollten um unsere Wahl danach auszurichten?

Letztlich überwiegt einfach der %-Satz der besagt: Sie tun es um einen eigenen Vorteil daraus zu gewinnen.

Wären es "soziale" und "umweltschutzfördernde" Entscheidungen, dann würden sie es auf jedenfall in der Presse breit treten um ihre Eigenwerbung in den Medien und somit beim Volk zu erhöhen!


----------



## sympathisant (17. Juli 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> es gibt 2 Air Force One's, nicht wie von vielen angenommen nur eine



es gibt hunderte air foce ones oder eben nur eine.

jedes fliegende objekt in dem der präsident der USA sich befindet ist in diesem moment die air force one. es ist nur ein rufzeichen für den funkverkehr. sobald der präsident nicht mehr an bord ist, wird das rufzeichen geändert.


aber du hast insoweit recht, dass der präsident zwei boeings zur verfügung hat hat und da er mit diesen unterwegs ist, hat mal die eine und mal die andere das entsprechende rufzeichen.


----------



## Natar (17. Juli 2009)

lol wie sie meinen sie hätten ne ahnung aber sagen area 52 @ seite 1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (17. Juli 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> lol wie sie meinen sie hätten ne ahnung aber sagen area 52 @ seite 1
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mehr als du auf jeden Fall, wie du soeben bewiesen hast :>


----------



## Dratanel (17. Juli 2009)

Gored schrieb:


> ich glaube an nicht eine einzige verschwörungstheorie ausser der bielefeld-theorie :
> 
> http://fsinfo.noone.org/~abe/mirrors/bielefeld.html   (klickt ruhig, direkt danach hab ich von jedem von euch seine wow-account daten, bank-pin +schugrößer der oma
> 
> ...






Benji9 schrieb:


> Bielefeld... diesen Namen habe ich tatsächlich schon mal gehört...




Bielefeld gibts wirklich, wohne in der nähe und arbeite da. Oh Gott, jetzt kommt mich gleich wer holen... Ich habs echt verraten...


----------



## Falathrim (17. Juli 2009)

Dratanel schrieb:


> Bielefeld gibts wirklich, wohne in der nähe und arbeite da. Oh Gott, jetzt kommt mich gleich wer holen... Ich habs echt verraten...


Oh nein. SIE sind auch hier O.O


----------



## sympathisant (22. Juli 2009)

mal ne echte verschöwrung aus den USA:

MKULTRA

googelt mal. ist echt krass was damals gelaufen ist. der eigene staat hat menschen entführt und für versuche missbraucht, gefoltert und getötet. bestraft wurde bis jetzt niemand.


----------



## shadow24 (22. Juli 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> mal ne echte verschöwrung aus den USA:
> 
> MKULTRA
> 
> googelt mal. ist echt krass was damals gelaufen ist. der eigene staat hat menschen entführt und für versuche missbraucht, gefoltert und getötet. bestraft wurde bis jetzt niemand.


ich denke in dem Zusammenhang ist bestimmt der Film "Fletchers Visionen" mit Mel Gibson entstanden


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juli 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ich denke in dem Zusammenhang ist bestimmt der Film "Fletchers Visionen" mit Mel Gibson entstanden


lt. Wiki ist daraus der FIlm "Einer Flog übers Kukuksnest entstanden :/

fletchers Visionen kenn ich nicht im zusammenhang mit dem Thema aber sicher n interessanter film


----------



## sympathisant (22. Juli 2009)

das weiss ich nicht. aber




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der roman stammt wohl von einem der die experimente überlebt hat. 

und zum film: alt aber gut. auch wenn man wenig über die hintergründe erfährt.


----------



## shadow24 (22. Juli 2009)

ist ja interessant...ich dachte der Film sollte eher auf die Verhältnisse in psychatrischen Kliniken aufmerksam machen und nicht drauf wie der Titelheld dort hineingekommen ist.muss zu meiner Schande sagen,das ich den Film nie geshen habe.nur diverse Ausschnitte.und da kam mir das immer so vor als ob mehr die Zustände und Mittel(wie Elektroschocks)in diesen Psychatrien angeprangert wurden


----------



## shadow24 (22. Juli 2009)

und zu Fletchers Visionen sagt wiki(Ausschnitt aus Filmerklärung):
Es stellt sich heraus, dass Dr. Jonas für die CIA geheime und illegale Experimente durchführte. Jerry Fletcher gehörte zu seinen Opfern, die durch Folter und mentale Manipulation zu Killern gemacht wurden. Die Experimente wurden eingestellt, als jemand das Verfahren verwendete, um John Hinckley junior dazu zu bringen, einen Anschlag auf Ronald Reagan auszuüben.

passt meines Erachtens viel mehr zu MK Ultra...


----------



## sympathisant (22. Juli 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ist ja interessant...ich dachte der Film sollte eher auf die Verhältnisse in psychatrischen Kliniken aufmerksam machen und nicht drauf wie der Titelheld dort hineingekommen ist.muss zu meiner Schande sagen,das ich den Film nie geshen habe.nur diverse Ausschnitte.und da kam mir das immer so vor als ob mehr die Zustände und Mittel(wie Elektroschocks)in diesen Psychatrien angeprangert wurden



jepp. dachte ich auch als ich den film gesehen habe. aber wenn man weiss, dass der schreiber des buches selbst opfer war, dann sieht man es doch irgendwie aus nem anderen blickwinkel. im film und buch erfährt man aber nichts über MKULTRA. leider. 




shadow24 schrieb:


> und zu Fletchers Visionen sagt wiki(Ausschnitt aus Filmerklärung):
> 
> ...
> 
> passt meines Erachtens viel mehr zu MK Ultra...



jepp.


----------



## Scrätcher (22. Juli 2009)

Hier mal die Gästeliste der momentan beliebtesten Verschwörungstheorie:

http://www.ceiberweiber.at/index.php?type=...les&id=1250


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Hier mal die Gästeliste der momentan beliebtesten Verschwörungstheorie:
> 
> http://www.ceiberweiber.at/index.php?type=...les&id=1250


ceiberweiber ich brech ab Oo

naja wo wir grad bei psychischer folter sind fält mir der film a scanner darkly ein der ist n paar leuten gewidmet (kommt im abspann) die mit starker psychischer folter und so in berührung kamen sag ich mal (is jetzt sehr nett ausgedrückt)
kann euch über den film selber leider nix sagen oder zu wenig und zu ungenau als das ich es überhaupt versuchen würde


----------



## shadow24 (22. Juli 2009)

hab gerade danach gegoogelt...eigentlich die Verfilmung des Romans "Der dunkle Schirm" von Dick...
der Film handelt davon das (in Zukunft) die USA ein Überwachungsstaat ist und mit Hilfe von Drogenabhängigkeit die Probleme der Bevölkerung eindämmen willl....
Hauptdarsteller ist natürlich Keanu Reeves,der ja auch schon in der Matrix gegen die "Kontrolle von oben" gekämpft hat


----------



## Scrätcher (22. Juli 2009)

ja ja ich weiß! Jetzt komm ich wieder mit meinen berüchtigten Links! oO

Aber ist es nicht seltsam? Dieser "Hype" um die Schweinegrippe? Wo sie doch Weltweit knapp 400 Menschen getötet hat und jetzt will jedes Land dagegen impfen? Wo andere Grippen zwar nicht als Pandemie auf der ganzen Welt vertreten, dennoch jährlich über 1000 Menschen töten! 

http://info.kopp-verlag.de/nc/news/journal...suchten-ma.html

Ich werd mich nicht impfen! Wie "schnell" die Amis im impfen sind, beweisen sie immer wieder! Leider sind es dann meist die Nachwirkungen der Impfung, die im Nachhinein für Schlagzeilen sorgen....


----------



## Eisenschmieder (22. Juli 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> mal ne echte verschöwrung aus den USA:
> 
> MKULTRA
> 
> googelt mal. ist echt krass was damals gelaufen ist. der eigene staat hat menschen entführt und für versuche missbraucht, gefoltert und getötet. bestraft wurde bis jetzt niemand.



ja da hab ich auch erst n film im fernsehen gesehen und natürlich gleich mal gewikipediat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu illuminati und solche gruppen das wird manchmal irgendwie überbewertet manche gruppen haben sich einfach nur aus dem zweck zusammen getan um besser miteinander forschen zu können usw und dan brown und wie sie alle heißen machen aus "harmlosen" organisationen gleich Geheimbünde die die ganaze welt unter kontrolle haben usw...
lg


----------



## Lethior (22. Juli 2009)

Vielleicht sind die Illuminaten nur der Schutzschild einer weiteren,wesentlich mächtigeren Verschwörung.Und die Schattenmächte kontrollieren die Welt.Und Uri Geller kann wirklich Zaubern!Vielleicht leben wir auch in der Matrix und werden von Aliens verfolgt.
Oh Gott,sie sind hinter uns her!Lauft solange ihr noch könnt!


P.S:Wer Ironie findet,darf sie behalten.
P.P.S:Wenn ihr mit jemandem im Aufzug seid,mustert ihn genau,drückt euch mit panischem Gesicht in eine Ecke möglichst weit weg von ihm und schreit"Du bist einer von ihnen!"
Fällt mir mal so bei dem Thema ein^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Juli 2009)

Lethior schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind die Illuminaten nur der Schutzschild einer weiteren,wesentlich mächtigeren Verschwörung.Und die Schattenmächte kontrollieren die Welt.Und Uri Geller kann wirklich Zaubern!Vielleicht leben wir auch in der Matrix und werden von Aliens verfolgt.
> Oh Gott,sie sind hinter uns her!Lauft solange ihr noch könnt!
> 
> 
> ...



Hör auf zu Klempen, das ist ja furchtbar. xD


----------



## shadow24 (23. Juli 2009)

und ist das nicht unheimlich?gestern erwähne ich noch den Film Fletchers Visionen und was seh ich heute in der Tageszeitung?ja,der Film wird heute auf SAT 1 ausgestrahlt....gerade auf dem Sender wo ich glaub ich noch nie einen guten Film geshen habe.der Sender der berüchtigt ist für unglaublich schlechte Serien und der so gut wie nie einen Spielfilm ausstrahlt,ausser vlt mal ne deutsche SAT1-Produktion...
da steckt doch mehr dahinter...


----------



## Reflox (23. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Haben wir glaube ich, auch in der Kirche...


----------



## Wizzle (23. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube sowieso nur diesen Menschen:

http://www.teleboom.de/html/body_galaktische_foderation.html

Das sind die einzigen den man glauben kann.


----------



## Independent (23. Juli 2009)

Ich verstehe diesen bescheuerten Bielefeld-Joke nich...soll das witzig sein? Schon öfters von gehört, aber kann mir keinen Reim draus machen.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (23. Juli 2009)

Wizzle schrieb:


> Das sind die einzigen den man glauben kann.



Geil, wunderbar, wahrhaftig, volle Möhre. Ganz klar ein fett geschriebenes */SIGN*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Juli 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> Ich verstehe diesen bescheuerten Bielefeld-Joke nich...soll das witzig sein? Schon öfters von gehört, aber kann mir keinen Reim draus machen.




Das ist eine Parodie auf die ganzen Verschwörungstheoretiker-Spinner. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Guck mal bei Wikipedia danach.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Juli 2009)

Wizzle schrieb:


> Ich glaube sowieso nur diesen Menschen:
> 
> http://www.teleboom.de/html/body_galaktische_foderation.html
> 
> Das sind die einzigen den man glauben kann.



Ich bin gerade versucht das Auszubeuten für ein paar Sci-Fi Stories Oo


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade versucht das Auszubeuten für ein paar Sci-Fi Stories Oo


tu es! beschere der welt einen weiteren mittelmäßigen SciFi-Film


----------



## shadow24 (24. Juli 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> Ich verstehe diesen bescheuerten Bielefeld-Joke nich...soll das witzig sein? Schon öfters von gehört, aber kann mir keinen Reim draus machen.


Bielefeldverschwörung
aus Wikipedia, der freien Enzyklopädie
Die Bielefeldverschwörung ist eine Satire, die die Existenz der Stadt Bielefeld anzweifelt, um die in sich geschlossene unangreifbare Argumentationsstruktur von Verschwörungstheorien auf humorvolle Weise herauszustellen.

Die Bielefeldverschwörung wurde erstmals 1994 im deutschsprachigen Usenet veröffentlicht, kursiert seither als Running Gag im Internet und wurde so Teil der Internet-Folklore, die zur Netzkultur gehört.


Edith sorry,hat ja Tonk schon beantwortet.hätte mal erst weiterlesen sollen...


----------



## sympathisant (24. Juli 2009)

gab halt n paar anhaltspunkte, die die ganze bielefeldverschwörung untermauert haben ... damit konnte man ganz gut leute schocken ...


----------



## El Homer (20. August 2009)

war das nicht 32


----------



## 11Raiden (21. August 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> ielleicht mags ja stimmen, und wir werden alle morgen an Flourid sterben, ...
> Aber eins kann ich dir sagen, und zwar zum Thema Letalität von egal welchen Stoffen.
> Es kommt immer auf die Dosis an.
> Man kann an Zucker, Salz, Wasser, ..., usw... sterben, aber halt!
> ...


Genau das Maß halten ist der Weg der goldenen Mitte.
Schlangengift wird zum Beispiel wir mit Schlangengift in niedrigster Dosis behandelt und geheilt.
Das geht in Richtung Hömopathie und das Kleinste vom Kleinsten.

Als die meisten Menschen die Flourid nehmen sterben ja nicht gleich morgen.
Jeder sollte sich halt nur fragen ob er zusätzlich Giftstoffe seinem Körper und seinem Imunsystem zumuten möchte.
Das es nicht von heute auf morgen bzw. ob es überhaupt Auswirkungen hat, darüber läßt sich sicherlich streiten und jeder sollte so verfahren, wie er (oder sie) es für richtig hält.

Wir sind ja auch Elektrosmog und diversen anderen Dingen ausgesetzt und könnne uns dem nicht vollkommen entziehen, selbst auf einer einsamen Insel würde man von gewissen Dingen betroffen sein, wie zB sauerer Regen u.a. ... ^^

Also lebt und genießt das Leben.
Schaut nur ab und an Euch mal um und fragt, warum wieso mache ich dieses oder jenes.
Sich dauerhaft undkrampfhaft mit irgendwelchen negativen Folgen zu beschäftigen zerstört die Lebensqualität. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schaut lieber mehr, was es am positiven in Eueren Leben gibt und wofür Ihr dankbar sein könnt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## llviktorj (21. August 2009)

Es gibt einen neuen Geheimbund der den planeten erobern will!
Er nennt sich die Laminati, sie sind in jedem Baumarkt zu finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (21. August 2009)

llviktorj schrieb:


> Es gibt einen neuen Geheimbund der den planeten erobern will!
> Er nennt sich die Laminati, sie sind in jedem Baumarkt zu finden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Davon habe ich auch schon gehört.
Es soll fast jedes Haus und Wohnung schon von dem Geheimbund unterwandert sein.
Auf das sie die Weltherrschaft erlangen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. August 2009)

würd mich interessieren welchen gott die anbeten vll is das ja mal was für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (26. August 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Passend zu dem frage ich mal in die Runde, was ihr von Verschwörungstheorien haltet. Glaubt ihr an so genannte "Schattenmächte" und wenn ja, an welche konkret?
> Gibt es die Illuminati immer noch und haben in dem einen oder anderem Ereignis die Finger mit im Spiel?
> ...Ich bin auf jeden Fall fasziniert von Verschwörungstheorien, weil sie sich sehr interessant anhören. Es gibt viele offene Fragen bei einigen Ereignissen und das gewisse Leute im Hintergrund ihre Stricke ziehen, halte ich für gut möglich. Auf der anderen Seite ist es relativ einfach, eine Verschwörungstheorie aufzustellen und hinter jeder ungeklärten Frage eine Verschwörung zu sehen...
> 
> Würde mich aber trotzdem interessieren, ob es die Illuminatis noch gibt oder ob sie definitv "ausgestorben" sind.


Also ich für meinen Teil brauch das Wissen nicht.
Es ist egal ob es sie gibt oder nicht oder wem oder was man wofür die Schuld zuschiebt.

Hat das Auswirkungen mein Leben?
Keine Ahnung, das kann sein.
Bringt es mir irgendetwas wenn ich etwas zu diesem nebulösen Thema weiß?
Meines Erachtens nicht.

Das Ausrichten auf das Positive im Leben ist eine Kunst die jeder zelebrieren sollte.
Weil dann kann ein Leben glücken und lebenswert sein.


----------



## Zonalar (2. August 2010)

Nun, da mein Artikel geclosed wurde, da ähnliche Threads schon existieren, werde ich (nach Absprache mit Noxiel) ihn hier hinein posten. 


Dr. Johann Georg Schnitzer ist ein 80 Jahre alter Zahnarzt. Er untersuchte in jungen Jahren die katastrophalen Schäden an den Zähnen, an denen heute ziemlich jeder Mensch leidet. Er befasste sich mit den Grundlagen natürlicher Gesundheit und Ursachen chronischer Zivilisationskrankheiten. Er warnte bereits 1964 alle 1800 deutsche Politiker von Bund und Ländern vor einer (heute eingetretenen) Ausbreitung chronischer Krankheiten mit den biologischen und wirtschaftlichen Folgen für die deutsche Bevölkerung und Wirtschaft.

Er selbst kam zu dem Schluss, dass die Urnahrung des Menschen aus Früchte bestehen. Damit sind nicht gerade die Früchte gemeint, wie die klassischen, sondern auch Nüsse, Knollen, Salate, Früchte und solche Sachen. Diese Erkenntnisse las er aus der Zahnkonstruktion des Menschen. Er entwickelte eine Ernährungsweise, die der Ernährung des Urmenschen nachempfunden ist - also für den Menschen ausgelegt - für die heutige Zivilisation und nannte sie Schnitzer-Kost.

Dabei entwickelte er zwei Varianten: Die Schnitzer Normalkost und die Schnitzer-Intensivkost
Schnitzer-Intensivkost:
Eine optimal gesunde, vollständig pflanzliche, lebendige, rohe, nicht hitzebehandelte Form, welche die intensivsten gesundheitlichen Wirkungen entfaltet.
Schnitzer-Normalkost:
Eine ebenfalls gesunde Kostform, welche jedoch Lebensmittel der laktosevegetabilen Ernährungsweise zulässt ( Produkte vom lebenden Tier: Eier, Milch, Michlprodukte) und Vollkornbrot, Vollkorngebäcke und Vollkorngerichte *aus keimfähigen, unmittelbar vor der Weiterverarbeitung gemahlenen Getreiden, die gebacken oder gekocht werden.*

Er hatte 2 Fragebögen and damals 8000 Familien geschickt, von denen er wusste, dass sie diese Ernährungsweise praktizierten. 4702 Fragebögen kamen zurück, davon enthielten 3300 zusätzliche Anmerkungen über besonders eindrucksvolle Beobachtungen. Er war völlig überrascht, dass offenbar seine Ernährungsweise heilenden Einfluss auf mehrere hunder verschiedene Krankheiten ausübte.

Auf ARD wurde am 20. Februar 1974 die Fernsehsendung: "Wer heilt, hat recht" ausgestrahlt. Danach erhielt er über 50'000 Zuschriften, in denen man um mehr informationen bat.
Die Ergebnisse der Fragebögen wurden mit insgesamt 13'000 Exemplaren unter deem Namen Schnitzer-Report veröffentlicht.


1977 wurde er in einem verzweifelten Fall von Diabetes um Rat gebeten. Man wollte eigendlich das Bein des Partienten amputieren. Durch die Ernährungsumstellung konnnte er sein Bein retten *und zusätzlich den Diabetes heilen!*
Danach veröffentlichte er die Erfahrung in der Erwartung, die Ärtze zeigen interesse, und würden ihre Diabetespartienten genauso behandeln. 
Er wurde stattdessen in der führenden Diabetes-Zeitschrift vom Herausgeber (einen Diabetologen) massiv angegriffen und mit rechtlichen Schritten bedroht.
Nur ein Arzt - der inzwischen verstorbene Dr. Helmut Weiss, Mannheim, wandte die Therapie systematisch und mit grossem Erfolg bei seinen Diabetespartienten an. Die meisten heilte er und vielen verbesserte sich der Zustand. Auch bei den sogenannten "Spätfolgen des Diabetes" (Die nach seiner Erfahrung nach die Folgen der falsch konzipierten, zu eiweissreichen Diabetesdiät sind).
Er veröffentlichte ein Buch, in der diese Heilbehandlung von Diabetes mit inzwischen etlichen hinzugekommenen Fällen behandelte, dass bis zum Jahr 2000 mit 73'000 Exemplaren verkauft wurde. Trotzdem wurde sie nicht zum Nutzen der leidenten Diabetiker eingesetzt. Stattdessen hat man im gleichen Zeitraum lieber ca. 800'000 Beinamputationen durchgeführt, welche seiner Meinung überwiegend verhindert hätte werden können. Eine einfache Ernährungsberatung, welche weniger als ein Prozent dessen gekostet hätte, hätte es verhindert. 


1985 bis 1987 führte er in Sri Lanka mit einem Lepra-FachArzt eine Studie an 40 Leprakranken durch. 20 Leprakranke wurde mit der Schnitzer Intensiv-kost ernährt (mit der Anpassung der dort lebenden pflanzlichen Lebensmitteln). Die anderen 20 Leprakranken dienten als unbeeinflusste Kontrollgruppe. Es zeigte sich, dass nach 4 Wochen intensivkost starke Heilwirkungen einsetzte, das ewige Brennen aufhört, und teils handtellergrosse leprageschwüre nach nur 10 Wochen ausgeheilt und von frischer Haut geschlossen wurden, welche sogar nach wenigen Woche ihre natürliche Hautfarbe annahm.
*Keiner* der Lepra-Hilfstorganisationen waren an dem Ergebnis interessiert. Von einer die Forschungen international koordinierende Stelle erhielt er sogar einen bösartigen Brief. Offenbar geht es um handfeste Pharma-Intressen, denn es gibt weltweit Millionen von Leprakranken, die jahrzehntelang täglich Pillen schlucken müssen, auch wenn sie das Leprabakterium in ihrem Körper seit jahren nicht mehr nachgewiesen werden kann. Die Finanzierung der Pilleproduktion erfolgt aus Spendengeldern.

Er sammelte in den nunmehr 40 Jahren viele Erfahrungen und weiss um die enorme Wirksamkeit seiner einfachen natürlichen, artgerechten frugivoren genetischen Programmierung des Menschen entsprechender Ernährung. Zu dieser zurückzukehren wurd immer mehr zu einer Frage der biologischen Existenzsicherung des einzelnen Menschen, der Familinien und ganzer Bevölkerungen. Denn die denaturierte Zivilisationskost wirkt bereits seit mehreren generationen auf die Menschen ein, und entsprechend schwerwiegend sind die chronischen Erkrankungen und Degenerationserscheinungen.


Hier noch eine Statistik vom Schnitzer-Report:

92,2% der Befragten fühlen sich leistungsfähiger als früher.

20,7% fühlen sich seit der Umstellung auf Schnitzer-kost nie mehr müde.

45,7% geben an, dass sich ihr Allgemeinbefinden gebessert hat. Zusätzliche
 49,1% schreiben "wesentlich verbessert". Diese Zahl wird immer grösser, je länger die Befragten ihren Ernährungsplan schon auf Schitzer-Kost umgestellt haben.

54,3% hatten seit der Umstellung nie mehr Grippe.

27,5% nie mehr einen Schnupfen.

74,4% leideb seither pberhaupt nicht mehr unter Stuhlverstopfung.

36,8% haben gar keine Zahnbeschwerden mehr, Bei
 24% sind Zahnfleischbeschwerden ganz weggeblieben. 

56,3% schreiben, dass sie nach der Ernährungsumstellung überhaupt keine Krankheiten anderer Art mehr hatten.


---------
Ich möchte darauf hinweissen, dass das heutige Gesundheitswesen sich nicht um unsere gesundheit kümmert, sondern um unsere Krankheit!
Wir tanzen an und sagen, was wir haben, und sie sagen, wie wir das losbekommen. Kauft Pillen, bezahlt Amputationen usw. Oder hänge lebenslang an einem Gerät, dass euch das Geld aus der Tasche saugt. Sagen sie wir aber, an was diese viele Krankheiten in der Welt liegen? Warum gibt es eigendlich eine Solche Vielfalt von Krankheiten? Warum stirbt jeder 2. am Herzkreislaufversagen, aber nur jeder 100 (oder waren es 1000?) an Altersschwäche? Wieso gibt es soviele Tumore wie noch nie zuvor? Zwillinge? Stuhlverstopfungen? ZAHNKARIES!
Dass kann man alles verhindern! Es gehört nicht zum älter werden dazu! Es liegt and unsere Ernährung, welche von Grossindustriengezüchtet, besprüht, ja regelrecht vergewaltigt wird und wir es dann futtern!
Könnt ihr euch vorstellen, der Mensch hat früher als er noch keine Waffen bauen konnte ein Tier angesprungen, mit den Zähnen das Genick gebrochen und das Fleisch rausgerissen? Wie hat er sich ernährt, als er noch nicht wusste, wie man eine Kuh melkt?
Ich denke nicht.

Wir sind einer riesigen Lobby auf dem Leim gegangen, die ihr Geld verdient, indem sie die Bevölker krank macht und dafür sorgt, dass sie noch Jahrzehnte lang Krank bleiben, bis sie kein Geld mehr hat.

Wenn aber die Bevölkerung lernt, sich richtig zu ernähren, wenn ihr diesen Artikel weiterverlinkt oder sie euren Freunden zeigt, verliert die Lobby ihre Kundschaft und wird unweigerlich zusammenbrechen!

Bitte informiert euch und eure Freunde und Familie, besonders wenn sie krank sind!

Hier der offizielle Link zu Dr. Schnitzer: http://dr-schnitzer.de/


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. August 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wenn aber die Bevölkerung lernt, sich richtig zu ernähren, wenn ihr diesen Artikel weiterverlinkt oder sie euren Freunden zeigt, verliert die Lobby ihre Kundschaft und wird unweigerlich zusammenbrechen!
> 
> Bitte informiert euch und eure Freunde und Familie, besonders wenn sie krank sind!



Ich stell mir grade die aaarme Lobby vor, ganz verloren und zusammengebrochen.
Das könnte ich nicht ertragen, da würde ich krank von, insofern denke ich werde ich den Artikel einfach mal nicht weiter verlinken.

Meine Freunden und Familie werd ich diese wertvolle Information auch vorenthalten....muhahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kurator (2. August 2010)

So, ich melde mich auchmal zum Wort.
Verschwörungstheorien sind, wie soll ich sagen.... Spannend, das dürfte etwa das beste Wort sein. Genau darin liegt ja schliesslich auch der Reiz. Das Problem bei jeder Verschwörungstheorie ist, dass sie ein in sich stimmiges System ergbit. Dies nennt man bekanntlich einen Zirkelschluss. Somit ist er weder widerlegbar, noch ist er wirklich beweisbar. Er basiert auf einem Axiom, welches dann an sich selbst bewiesen wird. Von aussen betrachtet, kann dieses System nach wie vor stimmig sein, wobei man es dann mit einer echten Verschörung zu tun hätte. Dies tendieren aber wohl eher gegen Null. Die andere Möglichkeit ist, und dies ist meiner Meinung nach meistens der Fall, dass dieses System von aussen betrachtet überhaupt keinen Sinn ergibt. Die Schwierigkeit gegen einen Zirkelschluss zu argumentieren liegt darin, dass er zum einen Wahrheiten enthalten kann, diese jedoch willkürlich interpretiert werden und zum anderen liegt die Schwierigkeit darin, dass er gerade in der Wissenschaft der einzig mögliche Weg ist. In der Mathematik basiert sehr viel auf einem Axiom. Wird dieses verändert, so bricht die Theorie in sich selbst zusammen. Daher gilt es das Axiom zu widerlegen. Ist dieses jedoch nicht widerlegbar, so gibt es wider zwei Möglichkeiten: Erstens es ist nicht widerlegbar, weil es die Wahrheit ist. Zweitens, es ist daher nicht widerlegbar, weil es auch nicht beweisbar ist.

Oh man, lasse ich wieder groteskes Zeug von mir. Dürfte aber in etwa am besten meine Meinung widergeben.
Verschörungstheorien sind spannend zu lesen, sie liefern guten Stoff für Filme und Geschichten, ihr Wahrheitsgehalt liegt jedoch so ziemlich bei Null.

Ein weiteres Problem bei diesen Theorien ist der Faktor Mensch. Eine Verschwörung kann nur dann aufrecht erhalten werden, wenn alle Menschen, welche eingeweiht sind sich dieser Verschwörung zu 100% unterordnen. Es darf absolut kein Platz für das eigene Ego sein. Niemand darf sich an keiner einzigen Stelle versprechen. Die Verschwörungstheorie setzt eine Fehlerlosigkeit der Verschwörer voraus. Diese ist jedoch niemals gegeben, weshalb früher oder später jede Verschwörung auffliegt. Dies liegt in der Natur des Menschen. Fliegt eine Verschwörung niemals auf, dann hat es sie ganz einfach niemals gegeben. Wobei wieder ein Zirkelschluss mehr gemacht wäre.

mfg Kurator


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (2. August 2010)

Thront schrieb:


> es gibt die wow´ler - hab gehört mittlerweile schon über 11 millionen...


ich hab gehört es sind nicht mehr so viele übrig.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DikoLMfnEgE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 passt auf! böse Dämonen, hab besitzt von unsern Stars genommen..... 

Ich hab mir das angeschaut, konnte net mehr vorlachen... sehr amüsant, dabei sollte man sagen "Hirn ausschalten" Spätestens wenn sie mit Dämonen und Gott anfangen...


----------



## The Paladin (2. August 2010)

Was willst du eigentlich mit dieser Schnitzer Theorie erreichen? Die Lebensmittelindustrie kann nicht dadurch gestürzt werden. Und sowieso, was soll so besonders an seiner zusammengestellten Kost sein? Jeder weiß doch dass Obst und Gemüse gesund sind im rohen Zustand gesund sind.

Und übrigens, ich werde nie diese Schnitzer-Kost probieren, obwohl ich übergewichtig bin (Trotzdem keine Diabetes, Knochenschmerzen oder ähnliches), für mich gehört behandeltes Fleisch einfach auf dem (Mittags)Teller. (Übrigens, ist es normal für einen Menschen 1x im Jahr für 1 Tag Fieber zu haben und ansonsten nie anderweitig Krank zu sein?)

Edit: Der alte Sack will auch Geld für seine Bücher obwohl er ein Zahnarzt ist (Die gut verdienen). Er ist genausowenig besser wie die Lobby.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. August 2010)

Militanter Vegetarier... mehr nicht...
Schon alleine die Aussagen vom Gebiss her... Pflanzenfresser brauchen keine Schneide- und keine Eckzähne... Fleischfresser bzw. Omnivoren aber schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal davon abgesehen das es sonst auch nur wenige Primaten gibt die ausschließlich Pflanzenfresser sind und sonst Fleisch- und Pflanzenfresser... sprich Omnivoren sind...

Er versucht nur Panik zu schüren und damit Geld zu verdienen... wie eigentlich alle, die solche "Verschwörungen" in teuren, dicken Büchern verkaufen...


----------



## Zonalar (2. August 2010)

Es steht jedem frei, mit seiner Tätigkeit Geld zu verdienen, Paladin. Allerdings kostet eine Ernährungsberatung und das vllt. anschaffen eines Gerätes (in diesem Fall eine Haushalts-Mühle, um zu mahlen), wesentlich weniger Geld, als Ärzte, die dich Tagelang, wochenlang oder sogar lebenslänglich behandeln. Es ist einfach Fakt, dass heutige Ärzte nur dann ihr Geld verdienen, wenn die Menschen krank werden! Völlig egal, ob es da eine Verschwörung gibt oder nicht. Ohne Kranke kein (oder weniger) Bedarf an Ärzten.

Iss ruhig dein Fleisch, wenn du denkst, dass du es brauchst/willst.
Wem aber seine Gesundheit am Herzen liegt und sich dazu entscheidet, gesünder leben zu wollen, möchte ich dazu beitragen, dass Menschen von dieser gesünderen Ernährungsweise erfahren.


----------



## The Paladin (2. August 2010)

Yay, ich stehe mit meiner Aussage nicht alleine da. Der Typ will wirklich nur unser hart verdientes Geld indem er uns etwas verkauft wo drinnen erstmal etwas auf Fachchinesisch steht und am Ende steht dort sicher: Essen Sie Obst und Gemüse, das ist Gesund. Jeder Depp weiß das Obst und Gemüse gesund sind. Aber man sollte auch Fleisch essen, wegen der Proteine. Sonst muss man sich Vitamintabletten einwerfen, und das kostet mehr Geld als z. B. ne Leberkäsesemmel.

Edit: Ärzte sind doch durch Eid daran gebunden Menschen gesund zu machen und ihnen keinen Schaden zuzufügen. Ärzte sind wichtig für Menschen, und sogar wenn jetzt die ganze Menscheit nur Obst und Gemüse essen würden. Würde es trotzdem Krankheiten geben die von Tieren oder giftigen Pflanzen kommen und dann wäre man froh wenn es einen Arzt gibt der einen behandelt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. August 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Iss ruhig dein Fleisch, wenn du denkst, dass du es brauchst/willst.
> Wem aber seine Gesundheit am Herzen liegt und sich dazu entscheidet, gesünder leben zu wollen, möchte ich dazu beitragen, dass Menschen von dieser gesünderen Ernährungsweise erfahren.



LOL...
Ich sag ja... Militanter Vegetarier... normal interessiert es mich nicht die Bohne, wenn jemand meint kein Fleisch essen zu müssen... aber Typen wie dieser Möchtegernverschwörungstheoretiker und du versalzen doch gewaltig die Suppe...

Gesund lebt der, der Maß nimmt...
Das heißt, weder zuviel vom einen, noch zuviel vom anderen... eine gute Mischung ist der Punkt!

ER sagt es nur, weil er sonst kein Geld mit seinem Buch verdienen würde...


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (2. August 2010)

jo jo, ich bin veganer der fünften stuffe. ich esse nix was einen schatten wirft.


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. August 2010)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> jo jo, ich bin veganer der fünften stuffe. ich esse nix was einen schatten wirft.



Rofl der war gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (2. August 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Es steht jedem frei, mit seiner Tätigkeit Geld zu verdienen, Paladin. Allerdings kostet eine Ernährungsberatung und das vllt. anschaffen eines Gerätes (in diesem Fall eine Haushalts-Mühle, um zu mahlen), wesentlich weniger Geld, als Ärzte, die dich Tagelang, wochenlang oder sogar lebenslänglich behandeln. Es ist einfach Fakt, dass heutige Ärzte nur dann ihr Geld verdienen, wenn die Menschen krank werden! Völlig egal, ob es da eine Verschwörung gibt oder nicht. Ohne Kranke kein (oder weniger) Bedarf an Ärzten.
> 
> Iss ruhig dein Fleisch, wenn du denkst, dass du es brauchst/willst.
> Wem aber seine Gesundheit am Herzen liegt und sich dazu entscheidet, gesünder leben zu wollen, möchte ich dazu beitragen, dass Menschen von dieser gesünderen Ernährungsweise erfahren.



gesundheit...ohne fleisch waere mein leben nicht lebeneswert^^


----------



## The Paladin (2. August 2010)

Ohne Fleisch könnte ich nicht Leben. Ich liebe grillen, das Fleisch zubereiten und mit meinen Vater und Großvater in Kroatien jährlich ein Schwein zu schlachten (Dieses Jahr durfte ich dem Schwein die Kehle durchschneiden, mann hat das Vieh geschrien)

Ihr Veganer seid mir alle zu dünn, isst mehr Fleisch. Das bringt Fülle in eure Bäuche ^^


----------



## Dracun (2. August 2010)

Benji lebt nur von Luft, Wasser & seiner Liebe zu Gott .. aja und von dem Zeuch was ihm Herr Schnitzel ... ähh Sry Schnitzer verkooft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (2. August 2010)

Vielleicht macht ihr es ja mit Absicht aber ich möchte betonen: ICH BIN KEIN VEGANER!

Ich esse genauso gerne Fleisch wie leckere Nudeln und mag meine Milch zu den Corn Flakes nicht missen!
Ich habe auch keinerlei persöhnliche Erfahrung mit der Schnitzer-Kost, noch mit irgeneiner anderen Vegetarischen Ernährungsweise! 

Und ja, ohne der Liebe zu Gott würde ich verkommen, Punkt.


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. August 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch keinerlei persöhnliche Erfahrung mit der Schnitzer-Kost, noch mit irgeneiner anderen Vegetarischen Ernährungsweise!



Du macht hier ein riesen Werbefass auf komplett mit böser Lobby und bösen Ärzten und hast gar keine Ahnung worüber du da redest?

Ich bin ja selten sprachlos aber da.......


----------



## Kurator (3. August 2010)

Da ich über eine Krankenpflegeausbildung verfüge, masse ich mir an, dass ich der Meinung bin, etwas von diesem Thema zu verstehen. Zudem habe ich im Bereich der septischten Chirurgie gearbeitet, sowie auf der Kardiologie. Also beides Bereiche, bei welchen die Ernährung eine grosse Rolle spielt.
Zuerst einmal muss beim Fleisch oder auch allen anderen Lebensmitteln bei den Fetten unterschieden werden. Es gibt verschieden Gruppen. Die beiden bekanntesten sind wohl LDL (Low density lipoprotein) und HDL (High density Lipoprotein). Diese haben unterschiedliche Funktionen, sind jedoch beide sehr wichtig für den Körper. Das LDL ist mehr oder weniger verpöhnt, da es bei zu hoher Konzentration zu Arteriosklerose führt. Was das Herzinfarktrisiko erheblich steigert.

Bei der septischen Chirurgie wird nun aber genau diese Protein reiche Kost eingesetzt. Aus dem Grund, dass Wundheilung sehr viel Energie benötigt, welche durch die Proteine zur verfügung gestellt werden. Hier wäre es fahrlässig eine Protein arme Kost zu verschreiben, da die Wundheilung erheblich verschlechtert würde. Hier wirkt dies gerade auch bei Diabetespatienten sehr gut. Dies ist natürlich kein Freipass um Fleisch in Massen zu essen, da wird selbstverständlich das Gegenteil bewirkt.

Weiter geht es zur Diabetes. Dort gibt es grundsätzlich zwei Typen, zum einen den Typ 1, bei welchem man annimmt, dass durch eine Autoimmunreaktion bestimmte Drüsenzellen in der Bauchspeicheldrüse absterben. Dies führt dazu, dass kein Insulin mehr produziert werden kann. Somit können die Zellen kein Zucker mehr aufnehmen. Dieser Prozess ist irreversibel und kann nicht geheilt werden. Hier findet eine Insulinsubstituion statt. Der Typ 2 ist weiter verbreitet. Dieser ist meist auf eine falsche Ernährung zurück zu führen. Dies hat vor allem mit einem übermässigen Zuckerkonsum zu tun. Unterschieden wird zwischen einer Insulinintoleranz der Zellen und einer Minderproduktion des Insulin. Beiden kann am Anfang mit einer guten Diät entgegengesteuert werden. Im Normalfall weniger Zucker und weniger Fett. Aber auch hier führt ein völliger Verzicht eher zu einem schlechteren Ergebnis. Beides sind nämlich Dinge, welche der Körper sehr wohl braucht. Auch Typ 2 ist im eigentlichen Sinne nicht heilbar. Er ist jedoch via Diät in den Griff zu bekommen, wenn er früh genug diagnostiziert wird.

Es ist sicherlich möglich, sich als Vegetarier ausgewogen zu ernähren. Jedoch nicht ohne Nahrungsergänzung. Früher oder später kommen Mangelerscheinungen zum Vorschein.

Es ist eine Frage der Ausgewogenheit. Dies wird dir jeder Ernährungsterapeut bestätigen. Gerade in der Kardiologie ist dies eine sehr grosse Wissenschaft und wird auch seriös betrieben. Der eugenische Eid verpflichtet auch hier dazu. Daher sage ich einmal ganz frech: Es ist Blödsinn!
Zumal die Forschungergebnisse nicht von einem "neutralen" Institut gestütz werden. Zudem sind Statistiken so eine Sache. Kannst du mir den p-Wert sagen, welcher die genaugikeit der Statistik anzeigt, wenn nicht ist anzunehmen, dass sie auf keinen Fall representativ ist, somit kann sie höchstens einen Kausalen Zusammenhang andeuten und eine Richtung vorgeben, mehr jedoch ist nicht daraus zu schliessen. Dafür braucht es jedoch keine Statistik, sondern gesunden Menschenverstand :-)

mfg Kurator


----------



## shadow24 (3. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Du macht hier ein riesen Werbefass auf komplett mit böser Lobby und bösen Ärzten und hast gar keine Ahnung worüber du da redest?
> 
> Ich bin ja selten sprachlos aber da.......




haha,sehr geil,Öhrchen sprachlos....das les ich echt selten...

aber Benji will doch eigentlich nur Gutes tun.er ist ein gottesfürchtiger mensch der uns ermahnt sich gesund zu ernähren udn ihr regt euch gleich auf...das erinnert mich an die Geschichte mit dem mann der vor 2000 jahren gesagt hat glaubt an Gott und habt euch lieb udn darauf gleich ans kreuz geschlagen wurde

ich fand sein Artikel interessant und ess heute abend zu meinem Fleisch und Pommes Schranke auch ne portion erbsen und wurzeln.hab da jetzt tatsächlich Hunger drauf.hab ich lang nicht mehr gegessen


----------



## Potpotom (3. August 2010)

Ein Leben ohne Fleisch und Fett? Waaaaaaaaaah *aus dem Fenster stürz*


----------



## The Paladin (3. August 2010)

Das hier trifft es auf den Punkt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. August 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> aber Benji will doch eigentlich nur Gutes tun.er ist ein gottesfürchtiger mensch der uns ermahnt sich gesund zu ernähren udn ihr regt euch gleich auf...das erinnert mich an die Geschichte mit dem mann der vor 2000 jahren gesagt hat glaubt an Gott und habt euch lieb udn darauf gleich ans kreuz geschlagen wurde



So einfach isses dann doch nicht.

1) Gesunde Ernährung (gern auch mit wenig oder ohne Fleisch) = gute Sache!
2) Vegane Ernährung = proplematische Sache (Mangelernährung)
3) irgendwas von Ärztelobbys die alle nur unser Unglück wollen zu posten ohne sich mit der Materie zu beschäftigen = wenig christlich


----------



## shadow24 (3. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> 3) irgendwas von Ärztelobbys die alle nur unser Unglück wollen zu posten ohne sich mit der Materie zu beschäftigen = wenig christlich




jo geb ich zu....ähnlich zu betrachten wie die spanische Inquisition...woltte auch nur bekehren und war auch wenig christlich...


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. August 2010)

Abschließend muss man sagen...

Nicht alles was ein Alter Mann in einem Buch schreibt ist auch wirklich so zu nehmen wie es dort steht... oder gar wahr...


----------



## Manoroth (3. August 2010)

also ich habe selber mal versucht auf fleisch zu verzichten und mich vegetarisch ernährt (ca nen monat lang)

bei mir hatte es einzig die wirkung, das ich total energielos rumgeschlurft bin^^

mein körper braucht anscheinend fleisch. (und ja ich habe eier etc gegessen)

jeder mensch is halt verschieden und von dem her ist net gleich alles was auf eine person zutrifft für alle gut


----------



## Petersburg (3. August 2010)

Kurator schrieb:


> Es ist sicherlich möglich, sich als Vegetarier ausgewogen zu ernähren. Jedoch nicht ohne Nahrungsergänzung. Früher oder später kommen Mangelerscheinungen zum Vorschein.



z.B.?


----------



## Davatar (3. August 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Es ist einfach Fakt, dass heutige Ärzte nur dann ihr Geld verdienen, wenn die Menschen krank werden! Völlig egal, ob es da eine Verschwörung gibt oder nicht. Ohne Kranke kein (oder weniger) Bedarf an Ärzten.


Das war auch schon früher so. Aber es zeugt auch von abartiger Ignoranz der Meinung zu sein, Ärzte würden absichtlich die Menschen krank machen, damit sie damit Geld verdienen. Den Beruf der Totengräber gibts auch nur solange es Tote gibt, sind die etwa auch an dieser Verschwörung beteiligt? Es gibt weitaus lohnendere Berufe als die Ärzteschaft, bei der man nur halb so lang studieren muss und auch wesentlich mehr verdienen kann, ohne in der permanenten Situation zu leben, dass man einem Kunden (bzw Patienten) nicht helfen kann und dieser dadurch stirbt. Irgendwodurch müssen dann ja wohl Ärzte auch ein vernünftiges Interesse an gesunden Menschen haben oder wie erklärst Du Dir sonst, warum sie Arzt werden? Arzt zu werden braucht eine gewisse ideologische Grundvoraussetzung (vielleicht abgesehn von den Botox-Spritzern und Schönheits-Chirurgen).

Warum es all diese verschiedenen Krankheiten, etc gibt ist recht einfach zu beantworten: Viren mutieren. Geh mal ne Runde in den Bio-Unterricht, danach wirst Du das verstehn. Oder alternativ lies einfach im Internet nach.

Wenn Du eines Tages nen Tumor oder ne heftige Krankheit bekommst wirst Du froh sein, wenn sich jemand drum kümmert und wer wird das sein? Ich geb Dir nen Tip: Sie tragen oft weisse Kittel und arbeiten u.A. in Krankenhäusern. Sei doch froh dass wir heute überhaupt erst in der Lage sind, an Altersschwäche zu sterben. Schau mal wie alt die Leute im Mittelalter wurden, da starben 50% aller Kinder und Jugendlichen bis zu ihrem 21. Lebensjahr (DIE HÄLFTE!!!). Die Leute, die die Teenagerzeit überlebt haben, starben dann an den unterschiedlichsten Krankheiten, von denen viele heute erfolgreich behandelt und sogar geheilt werden können. So sind heute sogar Krankheiten, die früher als tödlich galten zT nicht mal mehr allzu gefährlich.
Dazu kommt, dass unsere durchschnittliche Lebenserwartung stetig ansteigt. Lies Dir vielleicht am besten Mal den Wiki-Eintrag zur Lebenserwartung durch, dann siehst Du mal, wie gut es uns hier geht.
Zuletzt sollte noch erwähnt werden, dass ichs nicht einfach nur als unverschämt empfinde, eine komplette Berufsgruppe als hinterhältige Intriganten zu bezeichnen, die absichtlich Leute krank halten, um davon zu profitieren, nein ich empfinde ehrlich gesagt die ganze Thematik als äusserst abstossend! In den meisten Ländern dieser Welt werden die Leute nicht mal annähernd so alt wie wir und haben nicht mal ansatzweise den selben Luxus wie wir. Unsere Luxusprobleme hier sind doch allesamt ein Witz, die entstehen aus Langeweile. Vegetarier akzeptiere ich, solange sie mich nicht missionieren wollen, Veganer sind meiner Meinung nach Leute, die nicht sehen, wie gut es ihnen geht und sich dann selbst in ihrem Leben beschneiden müssen, weil sie sonst nichts Sinnvolles zu tun haben. Und dann stopfen sie sich auch noch mit Chemietabletten und anderem Mist voll, der ja wesentlich gesünder ist, weil er aus dem Labor kommt o_O. Gut sollen sie das tun wenn sie unbedingt wollen. Fakt ist nunmal, dass der Mensch ein Omnivore ist, gibt ja sogar einzelne Kannibalen unter uns... 
Aber ich schweife ab.

Mein Rat an alle Vegetarier und Veganer: Das Geld, das Ihr nicht für Fleisch- und Tierprodukte ausgebt solltet Ihr am besten an eine Hilfsorganisation spenden, die gebens dann an Leute, die froh sind, wenn sie überhaupt irgendwas zu essen haben. 



Petersburg schrieb:


> Kurator schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Es ist sicherlich möglich, sich als Vegetarier ausgewogen zu ernähren. Jedoch nicht ohne Nahrungsergänzung. Früher oder später kommen Mangelerscheinungen zum Vorschein.
> ...


Eine der häufigsten Mangelerscheinungen dürfte wohl der Eisenmangel sein. Rund 1/4 aller Frauen haben Eisenmangel, da sie durch den Blutverlust der Menstruation wesentlich mehr Eisen verbrauchen als Männer. Also müssten Frauen grundsätzlich rund eineinhalb mal so viel Eisen zu sich nehmen wie Männer. Wie wir alle wissen, essen Frauen aber verhältnismässig wenig Fleisch im Gegensatz zu den Männern. Das Blöde dabei ist, dass der Körper das Eisen aus pflanzlichen Nahrungsmitteln (Gemüse, Früchte, Getreideprodukte, Hülsenfrüchte und Nüsse) kaum aufnehmen kann (~3-5%), das Eisen aus tierischen Nahrungsmitteln (Fleisch, Fisch und Geflügel) aber wesentlich besser (~10-20%). 
Jetzt kann man sich natürlich fragen: Wenn sowieso schon ein Viertel aller Frauen nen Eisenmangel aufweist, wie sieht das dann erst bei Vegetariern und Veganern aus? Naja, darauf muss ich dann wohl nicht antworten. 

Edit:


shadow24 schrieb:


> aber Benji will doch eigentlich nur Gutes tun.er ist ein gottesfürchtiger mensch der uns ermahnt sich gesund zu ernähren udn ihr regt euch gleich auf...das erinnert mich an die Geschichte mit dem mann der vor 2000 jahren gesagt hat glaubt an Gott und habt euch lieb udn darauf gleich ans kreuz geschlagen wurde
> 
> ich fand sein Artikel interessant und ess heute abend zu meinem Fleisch und Pommes Schranke auch ne portion erbsen und wurzeln.hab da jetzt tatsächlich Hunger drauf.hab ich lang nicht mehr gegessen


Gegen "ernährt Euch gesund" hat auch keiner was, aber gegen "Alle XYZ richten die Menschheit aus purer Geldgeilheit zu Grunde" hab ich durchaus was.


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. August 2010)

Bitte nicht vegetarisch und vegan verwechseln bzw. in einen Topf schmeissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vegetarisch ist in der Regel eine unproblematische Ernährung ohne Mangelerscheinungen.

Von veganer Ernährung dagegen wird ernährungstechnisch eher abgeraten.


----------



## Davatar (3. August 2010)

@Ohrensammler: Sofern das auf meine Aussage bezogen ist --> Jau, natürlich sind das zwei völlig verschiedene Ernährungs-Arten. Dennoch können durch eine vegetarische Ernährung schneller Mangelerscheinungen auftreten als bei einer omnivoren Ernährung. Natürlich wenn man sich entsprechend informiert und danach handelt gibts kaum Probleme.

Nur der arme Gaumen leidet, da er nie den Fleischgeschmack erleben darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (3. August 2010)

Merkwürdig, ich als Vegetarier müsste also unter Eisenmangel leiden? Hab mir mal die Symptome durchgelesen, nichts davon trifft auf mich zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 &#8364;: ich hätte Ohrensammlers post lesen sollen xD

Btw, bevor ich hier geflamet werde weil ich Vegetarier (NICHT Veganer) bin, so wirklich freiwillig bin ich es nämlich nicht, ich weis nicht warum aber sobald ich irgendwas esse, was auch nur entfernt nach z.b. Schinken schmeckt könnte ich einfach kotzen, ist einfach so ._.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (3. August 2010)

Ihr startet einen Thread über Verschwörungen und diskutiert seitenweise nur über Broccoli. Ich werd' echt zu alt für diesen Scheiß...


----------



## Thoor (3. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich werd' echt zu alt für diesen Scheiß...





> Berserkitten



Ich lachte :'D


----------



## Sœramac (3. August 2010)

Ich Frage mich jeden Tag ob es draußen doch nicht irgendwelche Geschöpfe gibt die nicht nur unserer Phantasie entsprungen sind. Wie z.B. Der Anishinabe, Vampire, Werwölfe und andere Bestien. Weil für solche gibt es ja etliche Mythen zur Tötung Sichtung etc. Es soll sogar Menschen geben die im Loch Ness, Nessie fotografiert bzw. Gesehn haben wollen.

Dann kommt auch noch dieses mini Alien dazu, was wochenlang in den Medien war? Woher Stamm es, wieso hatte es eine komplett andere DNA, als jedes andere Wesen auf der Welt? Und dass kann man endlos so fortsetzen.

Ich hoffe dass ist mal was anderes als dieses Gemüse Gerede.


----------



## Beckenblockade (3. August 2010)

> *Der Anishinabe*, Vampire, Werwölfe *und andere Bestien*.


Indianer als Bestien zu bezeichnen halte ich zwar für überzogen, aber ich kann dir versichern, dass es sie gibt.


----------



## Sœramac (3. August 2010)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wendigo es gibt ja auch den Mythos der Gestaltwandlung, aber Ich find die Area 51 persönlich interresanter.


----------



## Beckenblockade (4. August 2010)

Er redet wirr... ô.o


----------



## Lily:) (4. August 2010)

Vampire zumindest sind durchaus real.
In früheren Zeiten, als die Medizin nicht ausgereift war, litten einige Menschen an Eisenmangelanämie. Sie hatten eine enorme Lichtempfindlichkeit dadurch, waren sehr sehr blass und wurden so von der Gesellschaft verstoßen.
So kam es, dass sie grüppchenweise in dunklen Höhlen o.ä. lebten.
Bewiesen ist es natürlich nicht, aber es wird gesagt, sie versuchten, ihre Krankheit mit dem Trinken von Blut zu bekämpfen.
Klingt ja fast logisch bei Anämie.^^

Zu vielen anderen Wesen, wie Werwölfen, gibt es ähnliche Geschichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. August 2010)

Lily:) schrieb:


> Vampire zumindest sind durchaus real.
> In früheren Zeiten, als die Medizin nicht ausgereift war, litten einige Menschen an Eisenmangelanämie. Sie hatten eine enorme Lichtempfindlichkeit dadurch, waren sehr sehr blass und wurden so von der Gesellschaft verstoßen.
> So kam es, dass sie grüppchenweise in dunklen Höhlen o.ä. lebten.
> Bewiesen ist es natürlich nicht, aber es wird gesagt, sie versuchten, ihre Krankheit mit dem Trinken von Blut zu bekämpfen.
> ...



Es gab einen weiteren Umstand, warum man an Vampyre bzw. Untote glaubte.

Grub man einen länger Verstorbenen aus, konnte man sehen wie er teils noch rosig im Grab lag und vor sich hin murmelte.
Die dem zugrunde liegenden Verwesungsprozesse waren damals nicht bekannt, und so kam es zu Mißverständnissen.

Breits 1734 schrieb Michael Ranft darüber ein Traktat (in etwa wie eine Abhanhdlung)

Tractat vom Kauen und Schmatzen der Todten in den Gräbern...


----------



## Sœramac (4. August 2010)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Er redet wirr...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Meinte ich mit den Gestaltwandel Beckenblockade. 

Und so soll das ganze dann aussehen:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beckenblockade (4. August 2010)

> Das Meinte ich mit den Gestaltwandel Beckenblockade.


Ach waaaas? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich meinte, dass du völlig zusammenhanglos zwischen irgendwelchen Themen hin und herspringst un die Existenz von Indianern anzweifelst.


----------



## Sœramac (4. August 2010)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Ich meinte, dass du völlig zusammenhanglos zwischen irgendwelchen Themen hin und herspringst und *die Existenz von Indianern anzweifelst*.


Wo hab ich das bitteschön getan? es kann ja gut sein das sie *Kanibalen* waren?


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. August 2010)

Sœramac schrieb:


> Wo hab ich das bitteschön getan? es kann ja gut sein das sie *Kanibalen* waren?






Sœramac schrieb:


> *Ich Frage mich jeden Tag ob es draußen doch nicht irgendwelche Geschöpfe gibt die nicht nur unserer Phantasie entsprungen sind. Wie z.B. Der Anishinabe,* Vampire, Werwölfe und andere Bestien. Weil für solche gibt es ja etliche Mythen zur Tötung Sichtung etc. Es soll sogar Menschen geben die im Loch Ness, Nessie fotografiert bzw. Gesehn haben wollen.
> 
> Dann kommt auch noch dieses mini Alien dazu, was wochenlang in den Medien war? Woher Stamm es, wieso hatte es eine komplett andere DNA, als jedes andere Wesen auf der Welt? Und dass kann man endlos so fortsetzen.
> 
> Ich hoffe dass ist mal was anderes als dieses Gemüse Gerede.



Aishinabe ist der Name eines Indianerstammes... und NICHT der eines Wesens... du solltest deine Texte vorher nochmal lesen...

und was für'n Quark soll das jetzt mit Kanibalen sein? Woher hast du das? Gibt es dazu auch nur den Hauch eines Anlasses sowas zu denken?
Generell... WTF?!


----------



## Beckenblockade (4. August 2010)

> Wo hab ich das bitteschön getan?





> *Ich Frage mich jeden Tag ob es draußen doch nicht irgendwelche Geschöpfe gibt die nicht nur unserer Phantasie entsprungen sind*. Wie z.B. *Der Anishinabe*, Vampire, Werwölfe und andere Bestien.



Genau da. 
Und was Kannibalen jetzt damit zu tun haben sollen ist mir auch unklar.


----------



## Sœramac (4. August 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> *Aishinabe* ist der Name eines Indianerstammes... und NICHT der eines Wesens... du solltest deine Texte vorher nochmal lesen...
> 
> und was für'n Quark soll das jetzt mit Kanibalen sein? Woher hast du das? Gibt es dazu auch nur den Hauch eines Anlasses sowas zu denken?
> Generell... WTF?!


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wendigo Lese dir das doch erstmal durch... Daraus lässt sich folgendes lesen:



> Der *Wendigo* (_Vielfraß_; auch *Windigo*, *Kokodjo*, *Atcen* (sprich Ät-schen), Plural *Wendigowak*) ist gemäß der Mythologie der Anishinabe ein übernatürliches Wesen. Es symbolisiert die Völlerei. Wendigo ist bekannt für seine Grausamkeit und für seine Vorliebe für Menschenfleisch. Die amerikanischen Ureinwohner glauben, dass jeder, der Menschenfleisch isst, selber zum Wendigo wird und für immer von einem unstillbaren Hunger auf Menschenfleisch gequält wird. Wendigowak leben bevorzugt im Wald. Es ist zu vermuten, dass diese Legende die Indianer in Hungerzeiten von Kannibalismus abhalten sollte.


----------



## Beckenblockade (4. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das mit dem Textverständnis üben wir nochmal.
Protip: Auf Kommata achten. Ihre An- oder Abwesenheit können den Sinn eines Textes grundlegend verändern.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (4. August 2010)

An amerikanische Ureinwohner glaube ich auch - das gebe ich offen zu. Aber Untote, Vampire und Werwölfe gibt's nur in Kino. Und in England gibt's Zombies, aber die arbeiten im Supermarkt und stehen auch nicht auf Gehirne. Und ganz egal, wie doll manch einer daran glaubt, sich mit viel Eyeliner bemalt und schwarz anzieht und traurige Poesie schreibt - es gibt keine Vampire. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sœramac (4. August 2010)

Man ich wollte doch nur ein anderes Thema in den Raum werfen, und ihr müsst ein gleich dumm von er Seite anmachen sagt mal ist euch langweilig? aber ich lass es demnächst lieber.


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> An amerikanische Ureinwohner glaube ich auch - das gebe ich offen zu. Aber Untote, Vampire und Werwölfe gibt's nur in Kino. Und in England gibt's Zombies, aber die arbeiten im Supermarkt und stehen auch nicht auf Gehirne. Und ganz egal, wie doll manch einer daran glaubt, sich mit viel Eyeliner bemalt und schwarz anzieht und traurige Poesie schreibt - es gibt keine Vampire.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Suhl dich nur genüßlich in deinem rosa Wolkenkuckucksheim, während die helle Sonne der Naivität durch die bunten Zuckerglasfenster strahlt.

Aber wenn du mal nachts in einer abgelegenen Berghütte übernachtest und draussen hörst du ein trockenes Kratzen und Schaben und Husten und wenn du zum Fenster rausschaust siehst du schnell etwas Dunkles wegfliegen, und wenn dann später in der Nacht ein Heulen einsetzt wie du noch nie eines gehört hast und es mischt sich mit kehligen menschlichen Lauten und um deine Hütte ist Trampeln und Winseln, dann komm nicht im Nachtschwärmerthread angeschissen und jammer, dass du Angst hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (4. August 2010)

Was hält Ihr von meiner Theorie, Blizzard versucht nicht, die Weltherrschaft an sich zu reissen, sondern hat dies bereits erreicht in dem eineinhalb Millionen SC2-Kistchen in den ersten paar Tagen rausgingen? :O Und alle, die, die nicht SC2 spielen, zocken WoW oder warten auf Diablo 3 :O


----------



## Berserkerkitten (4. August 2010)

Na ja, von "Weltherrschaft" würde ich bei ein paar Millionen Kunden noch nicht sprechen, aber zumindest beweisen sie eindrucksvoll, dass man mit einem Spiel locker dreimal abkassieren kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grotuk (4. August 2010)

Gibt es die allumfassende Weltverschwörung die uns alle unterjochen will? NEIN!!!!

Gibt es Cliquen, Familienclans oder Studentenverbindungen die ihre Macht ausnutzen um der Welt ihre Sicht der Dinge aufzudrücken? Eindeutig ja. Verschwörungen sind so normal wie Wasser oder die Luft zum Atmen. Ob Bilderberger, Bohemian Groove, Skulls & Bones, Atlantik-Brücke e.v. usw. Machtgruppen gibt es zahlreiche und deren einziges Ziel ist es ihre Mitglieder so gut es geht zu versorgen.


----------



## Davatar (4. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Na ja, von "Weltherrschaft" würde ich bei ein paar Millionen Kunden noch nicht sprechen, aber zumindest beweisen sie eindrucksvoll, dass man mit einem Spiel locker dreimal abkassieren kann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach der Rest holt sich das Spiel einfach schwarz ^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (4. August 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ach der Rest holt sich das Spiel einfach schwarz ^^



Um dann nur solo zu zocken oder auf irgendwelchen gecrackten Servern mit anderen Totalversagern unbedeutende Onlinematches zu spielen? Ist doch auch net so prall.


----------



## Haxxler (4. August 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Was hält Ihr von meiner Theorie, Blizzard versucht nicht, die Weltherrschaft an sich zu reissen, sondern hat dies bereits erreicht in dem eineinhalb Millionen SC2-Kistchen in den ersten paar Tagen rausgingen? :O Und alle, die, die nicht SC2 spielen, zocken WoW oder warten auf Diablo 3 :O


Ich spiele weder WoW oder SC2 und warte auch nicht auf Diablo 3. Mein Name ist John Connor und wenn ihr das hört, gehört ihr zum Widerstand! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also von der Weltherrschaft ist Blizzard schon noch etwas entfernt, würde ich sagen. Erst wenn sie Apple kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. August 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Ich spiele weder WoW oder SC2 und warte auch nicht auf Diablo 3. Mein Name ist John Connor und wenn ihr das hört, gehört ihr zum Widerstand!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wohooo Ich bin im Widerstand xD


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. August 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Wohooo Ich bin im Widerstand xD



ich war so froh, dass er wieder stand


----------



## shadow24 (24. August 2010)

heute kommt auf dem ZDF der erste teil einer zweiteiligen reportage über die "wahre Geschichte" vom 11.September 2001...
die wollen versuchen mit den Verschwörungstheorien aufzuräumen.mal sehen wie die das angehen.ich werde mal reinschauen


----------



## Shaila (24. August 2010)

Habe jetzt den gesamten Thread überflogen und mich wundert es, dass scheinbar nirgendswo die "Neue Welt Ordnung - New world order" erwähnt wird. Oft auch abgekürzt unter NWO. Würde an dieser Stelle mal gerne wissen, was ihr von den Theorien rund um die "Neue Weltordnung" haltet. Weil ich finde diese Theorie ganz interessant. Leider suche ich schon gezielt nach Gegenargumenten, aber man wird ja förmlich von den Argumenten FÜR die Theorie erdrückt, sodass ich kaum brauchbare Gegenargumente finde.

Und damit meine ich halt nicht "Jo, ist Quatsch weil Baum". Ich meine schon eine halbwegs seriöse Seite. Und bitte zieht das nicht gleich wieder ins Lächerliche, ich will mich nur näher über diese Theorie informieren.

EDIT:



shadow24 schrieb:


> heute kommt auf dem ZDF der erste teil einer zweiteiligen reportage über die "wahre Geschichte" vom 11.September 2001...
> die wollen versuchen mit den Verschwörungstheorien aufzuräumen.mal sehen wie die das angehen.ich werde mal reinschauen



Um wie viel Uhr ?


----------



## shadow24 (24. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Um wie viel Uhr ?




20.15 Uhr


----------



## shadow24 (24. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Würde an dieser Stelle mal gerne wissen, was ihr von den Theorien rund um die "Neue Weltordnung" haltet. Weil ich finde diese Theorie ganz interessant.




ähm also wenn ich nach Neuer Weltordnung google wird mir nur irgendein Verschwörungsquatsch angezeigt oder einfach nur der geschichtliche Abschnitt nach Zusammenbruch des Kommunismus Ende der 80er/Anfang der 90er Jahre...
welche Theorien meinst du denn?


----------



## Shaila (24. August 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ähm also wenn ich nach Neuer Weltordnung google wird mir nur irgendein Verschwörungsquatsch angezeigt oder einfach nur der geschichtliche Abschnitt nach Zusammenbruch des Kommunismus Ende der 80er/Anfang der 90er Jahre...
> welche Theorien meinst du denn?



Ich meine diese hier:

[youtube] http://www.youtube.c...h?v=dx4VsO3-DpM [/youtube]

Bitte auch vorher die Beschreibung lesen.

Im Grunde bezieht sich die Kernaussage darauf, dass eine kleine Elite, die Kontrolle übernimmt, ohne das man es unbedingt mit bekommt. Die Verschwörungen ranken sich von einer simplen "Weltregierung" bis hin zu "80% der Menschheit auslöschen".

EDIT:

Das hier ist vielleicht ein bisschen genauer:

=> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBlgeOqVoXY&feature=related


----------



## Noxiel (24. August 2010)

Ich denke der Mangel an guten Gegenargumenten liegt darin begründet, dass die ganze Theorie an sich schon so lächerlich ist, dass sich niemand ernsthaft Mühe macht ohnehin Bekanntes nochmal zu wiederholen. 

Und das sage ich, ohne mir die Links auch nur angeschaut zu haben.


----------



## Shaila (24. August 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich denke der Mangel an guten Gegenargumenten liegt darin begründet, dass die ganze Theorie an sich schon so lächerlich ist, dass sich niemand ernsthaft Mühe macht ohnehin Bekanntes nochmal zu wiederholen.
> 
> Und das sage ich, ohne mir die Links auch nur angeschaut zu haben.






Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Und damit meine ich halt nicht "Jo, ist Quatsch weil Baum". Ich meine schon eine halbwegs seriöse Seite. Und bitte zieht das nicht gleich wieder ins Lächerliche, ich will mich nur näher über diese Theorie informieren.


----------



## Beckenblockade (24. August 2010)

Wieso sollte sich irgendwer der noch ganz sauber tickt die Mühe machen, Gegenbelege für eine Theorie zu sammeln, die nichtnur absolut hirnrissig ist, sondern auch so konstruiert, dass man sie überhaupt nicht widerlegen KANN.

Was stellst du dir denn für Gegenargumente vor?
"Ich habe mir Zugang zu sämtlichen Geheiminformationen dieser Welt verschafft und kann euch glaubhaft versichern, dass es keine Verschwörung gibt."
Oder eher:
"Ich habe eine mathematische Formel entwickelt, die belegt, dass es absolut unmöglich ist, dass eine geheime Elite versucht 80% Menschheit auszulöschen."
Im Grunde genommen bleibt es bei:
"Jo, ist Quatsch weil Baum" 

Das einzige vernünftige Gegenargument ist der gesunde Menschenverstand. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (24. August 2010)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Wieso sollte sich irgendwer der noch ganz sauber tickt die Mühe machen, Gegenbelege für eine Theorie zu sammeln, die nichtnur absolut hirnrissig ist, sondern auch so konstruiert, dass man sie überhaupt nicht widerlegen KANN.
> 
> Was stellst du dir denn für Gegenargumente vor?
> "Ich habe mir Zugang zu sämtlichen Geheiminformationen dieser Welt verschafft und kann euch glaubhaft versichern, dass es keine Verschwörung gibt."
> ...



Okay, scheinbar sind einige Nutzer (Und auch Moderatoren) nicht dazu in der Lage, einen Satz richtig zu lesen. Wenn man keine Gegenargumente finden kann, dann ist das ja eine Sache. Aber wenn es keine Gegenargumente gibt, dann sollte man es auch nicht als hirnrissig darstellen. Und nein, dass bedeutet nicht das ich daran glaube. Ich will damit nur sagen, dass es einige Dinge in der Menschheitsgeschichte gab und gibt, bei denen man sich denkt: "Das KANN doch garnicht sein!" und dann ist es eben doch so.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (24. August 2010)

Diese ganzen Theorien sind schon deswegen Käse, weil das alles viel zu kompliziert wäre. In der Realität zieht man einfach einem alten Sack ein fesches Kostüm an, erklärt ihn zum Stellvertreter Gottes auf Erden und schon ist er das Oberhaupt eines unvorstellbar reichen Vereins, der mehr treue, hörige Fans hat als alle Rockstars dieser Welt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> . Aber wenn es keine Gegenargumente gibt, dann sollte man es auch nicht als hirnrissig darstellen.



Gut dann stell ich jetzt mal eine Theorie auf.

Jeder Mensch wird, nach dem er gestorben ist, feststellen dass er eigentlich der träumende Schokoladenüberzug ist auf einem Vanilleeis eines aus Gas bestehenden Lebenwesens auf dem Planten Wurdftz.

Ok, ich denke diese Theorie darf man als völlig hinrissig bezeichnen, obwohl es keine Gegenargumente gibt oder ?

Wie du siehst geht das also durchaus.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (24. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Gut dann stell ich jetzt mal eine Theorie auf.
> 
> Jeder Mensch wird, nach dem er gestorben ist, feststellen dass er eigentlich der träumende Schokoladenüberzug ist auf einem Vanilleeis eines aus Gas bestehenden Lebenwesens auf dem Planten Wurdftz.
> 
> ...



Hör' bloß mit dem Mist auf, sonst gibt's dazu bald epische Kinofilme, Buchreihen, einen religiösen Kult und eine Dokumentationsreihe beim ZDF.


----------



## Shaila (24. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Gut dann stell ich jetzt mal eine Theorie auf.
> 
> Jeder Mensch wird, nach dem er gestorben ist, feststellen dass er eigentlich der träumende Schokoladenüberzug ist auf einem Vanilleeis eines aus Gas bestehenden Lebenwesens auf dem Planten Wurdftz.
> 
> ...



Dabei sprichst du hier von einem Bereich, der das menschliche Vorstellungsvermögen überschreitet. Das ist eine Glaubensfrage. Bei Theorien gibt es ja im Grunde immer _angebliche_ Fakten und Argumente warum das so und so ist. Du sagst jetzt einfach: "Ja das ist so!"


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Gut dann stell ich jetzt mal eine Theorie auf.
> 
> Jeder Mensch wird, nach dem er gestorben ist, feststellen dass er eigentlich der träumende Schokoladenüberzug ist auf einem Vanilleeis eines aus Gas bestehenden Lebenwesens auf dem Planten Wurdftz.
> 
> ...



NEIN !?!? ECHT ? OHH !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich find die Theorie garnicht mal so schlecht...


----------



## shadow24 (24. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich meine diese hier:
> 
> [youtube] http://www.youtube.c...h?v=dx4VsO3-DpM [/youtube]
> 
> ...



so....ich geb ja jedem erstmal die chance seine argumente vorzubringen,bevor ich etwas als schwachsinn abtue...aber ehrlich meneleus....diese beiden videos(ich hab beide mehrere minuten geschafft auszuhalten) sind so dermaßen sinnfrei,dass ich echt nicht weiter darauf eingehen mag...
sorry,jedem ist natürlich die freiheit gegeben an das zu glauben was er mag,aber versuch bei allem kritisch zu bleiben und alles unlogische auszuklammern,denn dann bleibt meist die nüchterne wahrheit über...


----------



## Shaila (24. August 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> so....ich geb ja jedem erstmal die chance seine argumente vorzubringen,bevor ich etwas als schwachsinn abtue...aber ehrlich meneleus....diese beiden videos(ich hab beide mehrere minuten geschafft auszuhalten) sind so dermaßen sinnfrei,dass ich echt nicht weiter darauf eingehen mag...
> sorry,jedem ist natürlich die freiheit gegeben an das zu glauben was er mag,aber versuch bei allem kritisch zu bleiben und alles unlogische auszuklammern,denn dann bleibt meist die nüchterne wahrheit über...



Wieso wird eigentlich ständig behauptet, ich würde daran glauben, obwohl ich eindeutig schreibe, dass dem nicht so ist ?


----------



## shadow24 (24. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wieso wird eigentlich ständig behauptet, ich würde daran glauben, obwohl ich eindeutig schreibe, dass dem nicht so ist ?




ich hab nirgendwo behauptet das DU daran glaubst.ich hab geschrieben das JEDER an das glauben soll was er mag....
und an dich gewandt hab ich den hinweis gegeben logisch an alles ran zu gehen nachdem du das hier geschrieben hattest:

*Weil ich finde diese Theorie ganz interessant. Leider suche ich schon gezielt nach Gegenargumenten, aber man wird ja förmlich von den Argumenten FÜR die Theorie erdrückt, sodass ich kaum brauchbare Gegenargumente finde.

*und ich diese total schwachsinnigen videos gesehen habe...
die sind schon gegenargument genug...


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. August 2010)

Um mal mit... gleichwertigen Argumenten... zu kommen:

Diese "Theorie" kann niemals stimmen... Macht korrumpiert... Absolute Macht korrumpiert Absolut... sprich die "Elite" würde niemals so lange zusammenhalten können um auch nur ansatzweise irgendwas hinzukriegen, weil sie sich selbst schon nach kurzer Zeit so sehr zerstreitet, das es eigentlich noch viel mehr Kriege geben muss...

Und da es nunmal nicht soviele Kriege gibt, wie es aus diesem Fakt logisch geben müsste, existiert auch keine kleine Elite, die die Welt regiert...


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. August 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> heute kommt auf dem ZDF der erste teil einer zweiteiligen reportage über die "wahre Geschichte" vom 11.September 2001...
> die wollen versuchen mit den Verschwörungstheorien aufzuräumen.mal sehen wie die das angehen.ich werde mal reinschauen



Mein Gott, dass werden die gleichen Lügen sein die dort jedes mal genannt werden,
vor kurzem' wars echt godlike erst zeigt N24 einen Bericht über 911, jaja böse verschwörungstheorethiker
anschließend kam eine Doku über die Sprengung eines Wolkenkratzers iwo in Asien


----------



## Beckenblockade (25. August 2010)

> Mein Gott, dass werden die gleichen Lügen sein die dort jedes mal genannt werden,
> vor kurzem' wars echt godlike erst zeigt N24 einen Bericht über 911, jaja böse verschwörungstheorethiker
> *anschließend kam eine Doku über die Sprengung eines Wolkenkratzers iwo in Asien*


Eindeutig ein Hinweis darauf, dass die graue Eminenz, die schon hinter 9/11 steckte, N24 unter seiner Fuchtel hat und sich über uns lustig macht! Oder gar eine Vorausdeutung auf geplante weitere Attentate?

Das riecht nach was ganz Großem...


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. August 2010)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Eindeutig ein Hinweis darauf, dass die graue Eminenz, die schon hinter 9/11 steckte, N24 unter seiner Fuchtel hat und sich über uns lustig macht! Oder gar eine Vorausdeutung auf geplante weitere Attentate?
> 
> Das riecht nach was ganz Großem...



Manno man da hat wohl einer ganz laut HIER geschrieen,

Die Doku zeigte einfach nur das, dass die Drei Türme nie hätten einstürzen können, zumindest nicht nach so einer kurzen zeit.


----------



## Problembeere (25. August 2010)

Ob es nun die Regierung der USA selbst war, die das WTC angegriffen hat oder doch eine Horde wildgewordener Islamisten, deren Waffen von der Regierung der USA bezahlt wurden, alles in allem ist das doch alles nur ein großer Scherz.

Denn der Angriff war ja am 11.9. oder in amerikansicher Schreibweise 9/11, was ganz offensichtlich eine einfache Rechnung ist - 9:11 ergibt nun 0,818181818181 usw, eine periodische Zahl. Wie jedes Kind in der ersten Klasse Grundschule lernt, ist der 1. Buchstabe des Alphabets ein A und der 8 ein H ... was ergibt sich also? Ein unendliches 0,hahahahahahahahahaha periodisch. Kann das Zufall sein?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

